# 'XBOX ONE' ANNOUNCED!



## T-hug (May 21, 2013)

The Conference Has *Finished*!​Today is the big day. The first time the world will see the next generation Xbox!
At 6pm GMT / 10am PDT, Microsoft will unveil the successor to the 8 year old Xbox 360.




 
Announced NextBox Features: (*FIN*)

*- Name is 'XBOX ONE'*
*- ALL IN ONE ENTERTAINMENT CENTRE*
*- Power on with voice command*
*- Watch live TV with Voice command*
*- Instantly switch between games, watch TV, movies, music, web browsing with voice commands - very fast/instant*
- *Snap mode*
- *Skype multi video calls*
- *3 "Operating systems", Win8 Kernel based*
- *40 controller additions/redesigns - new dpad*
*- Rumble triggers*
- *Dynamic achievements*
*- kinect in the box*
*- xbox video recorder for games*
*- xbox live "some cloudy stuff"*
*-  EA have fifa, madden, NBA, UFC. EA sports ignite seems to be furthering their earlier stuff*
*- EA -- daily stream of new content*
*- Forza 5 for xbox one launch, "more at E3"*
*- Remedy games new IP -- "Quantum break"*
*- MS studios -- 15 exclusive games in first year, 8 are new franchises.*
*- Social imdb recommendations TV*
- *Exclusive Halo TV series with Mr Spielberg (who needs a better scriptwriter) at the helm*
*- NFL is back and fantasy football is still a thing*
*- **New Call of duty -- DLC at least timed exclusive to the xbox*
*- New multiplayer maps with "events" -- not new but possibly quite interesting*
*- "save us master film director and teach us how to tell a story"*
*- **Xbox one not necessarily online only*

Xbox One Games Are Tied To The Owner's Account, Must Pay MS A Fee If Bought Used

Xbox One: Your Top Questions Answered

*There are many places to watch the event such as Xbox.com, Spike & GameTrailers and if you have a 360 there is a new app that you can download from the dashboard just for watching the announcement. The event is scheduled to last around 2 hours.*
*We will be watching live and posting news as and when it is announced.*
*Will you be watching?*

*More places to watch live:*
*•http://xbox.com/hub*
*•http://www.giantbomb.com/chat/ (With commentary)*
*•http://www.gametrailers.com/next-xbox*
*•http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/08/watch-the-xbox-reveal-event-live-on-ign*
*•http://www.gamespot.com/features/6408247/*


----------



## Dartz150 (May 21, 2013)

My body is ready for disappoint

<div style="position:relative;width:200px;"><iframe src="http://www.thetimenow.com/clock/pdt/pacific_daylight_time?t=n&embed=1&text=15&textdate=15&format=12&digitalclock=36&analogclock=60&letter_spacing=-2&bordersize=1&bordercolor=BCE2F7&bgcolor=EBF8FF&colorloc=000000&colordigital=2C8EBF&colordate=000000&styleloc=normal&styledigital=normal&styledate=normal&right=0" width="200" height="90" style="border:none;overflow:hidden;" scrolling="no"></iframe><a href="http://www.thetimenow.com/pdt/pacific_daylight_time" style="position:absolute; top:0; left:0; display:inline-block; width:200px; height:90px; z-index:50;" target="_blank" rel="nofollow" title="Clock provided by thetimenow.com"></a></div>


----------



## Costello (May 21, 2013)

w00T ! can't wait
I don't expect much, so I don't see how I could be disappointed 
all I really expect right now is, well, better graphics... I don't see how it could disappoint


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 21, 2013)

Costello said:


> w00T ! can't wait
> I don't expect much, so I don't see how I could be disappointed
> all I really expect right now is, well, better graphics... I don't see how it could disappoint


 
Always online would be a huge disappoint for me if that rumour is at all true.


----------



## dgwillia (May 21, 2013)

Meh. I'll be sleeping right through the reveal, wake up tomorrow, come here and see what has been posted, then say "meh" again.


----------



## weavile001 (May 21, 2013)

Meh, I'm only gonna watch for the new COD trailer.
What could they possibly announce?halo?forza?GEARS?, MEH.


----------



## lokomelo (May 21, 2013)

As I already said for PS4: I hope to see this compatible with G27 steering wheel. I don't know if I'm wrong, but I think that DirectInput means more compatibility with third party gear than XInput.



Dartz150 said:


> My body is ready for disappoint


Why? What you want to see and think that will not come to Xbox?


----------



## Terenigma (May 21, 2013)

The PS4 announcement had some pretty nice implementation of features the console will have and I must admit that it got me very interested in revisiting the home consoles again (haven't owned one since PS2) so this announcement will need to be very very impressive to sway me from the sony bandwagon.


----------



## GameWinner (May 21, 2013)

Meh, I'll most likely see the new information that will be posted here.


----------



## lokomelo (May 21, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> The PS4 announcement had some pretty nice implementation of features the console will have and I must admit that it got me very interested in revisiting the home consoles again (haven't owned one since PS2) so this announcement will need to be very very impressive to sway me from the sony bandwagon.


If you skipped the whole 360/PS3/Wii generation and used a powerful PC, you lost about about 30 really good games (that you can play in near future) and saved tons of money. I can say that was a wise decision.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 21, 2013)

IDK but the place doesn't look too convincing. I mean too tiny/small IMO


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2013)

I'm actually really looking forward to this, not so much for the console itself, but more because I'm damn tired about all the rumors and speculation surrounding the console. At least we'll actually know what to expect after this.


----------



## T-hug (May 21, 2013)

They can fit a lot of press in that building.
Remember this is a press event not public (attendance wise).

I think it will be all hardware focused today with 1 or 2 games then the rest will be shown at E3.

Personally I'm really excited even though I'm pretty dead set on getting a PS4.  This only happens once or twice a decade and I remember exactly where I was watching the 360 reveal and then picking it up at 6am on launch day!


----------



## Terenigma (May 21, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> If you skipped the whole 360/PS3/Wii generation and used a powerful PC, you lost about about 30 really good games (that you can play in near future) and save tons of money. I can say that was a wise decision.



I probably will do that tbh, when the PS4 comes out I prolly will get a cheap PS3 because most of the games I've been interested to play have been on that (LBP2, MGS4 in particular) but that's another reason the new xbox could sway me here if it has backwards compatibility. Nintendo have always done this and its always been amazing to me to be able to play my DS games on 3DS but I didn't wanna get the Wii-u for that reason is because it looks awful.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 21, 2013)

Thug said:


> They can fit a lot of press in that building.
> Remember this is a press event not public (attendance wise).
> 
> I think it will be all hardware focused today with 1 or 2 games then the rest will be shown at E3.


 
Yeah but I don't think the stage in-there will be too big. Also don't think there's space for big screens in there.

I mean is the reveal of a "New Generation"


----------



## Flame (May 21, 2013)

I hope there is always on Internet connection....






so Internet loses its mind.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 21, 2013)

Just posted on Facebook. Now this photo make it look bigger.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 21, 2013)

Because the size of a building determines how the reveal will be done?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 21, 2013)

^Of course


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2013)

oh getting near video time

better leak some pics


----------



## lokomelo (May 21, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> oh getting near video time
> 
> better leak some pics


 
Possible names:

xbox infinity
xbox lazy 8
xbox glasses
xboxoo
xbox 2 donuts
xbox green rings
xbox generic girl's tatoo


----------



## VashTS (May 21, 2013)

xbox eyeballs with no pupils and the eyelids are green

most likely candidate ^


----------



## Hanafuda (May 21, 2013)

Costello said:


> w00T ! can't wait
> I don't expect much, so I don't see how I could be disappointed
> all I really expect right now is, well, better graphics... I don't see how it could disappoint


 

I recall an afternoon in Spring 1988 (I think) when me and my college buddies were blowing off classes and playing SMB, Prince of Persia, RC Pro Am, and Contra. At some point somebody suggested that one day, video game graphics would be so advanced that everything on screen would look more or less real.

Be careful what you wish for, I guess.



.


----------



## T-hug (May 21, 2013)

Just wanted to point out that the app on the 360 says it starts 10 minutes earlier than the timer on the OP lol!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

Pre-Show on GameTrailers has just started - rumour mill, roll out!

*EDIT:* Michael Pachter time. 
*EDIT2:* Talks about XBox, has PS3 and PSVita game boxes in the background.


----------



## BenRK (May 21, 2013)




----------



## emigre (May 21, 2013)

To watch this or get the true ending in P4G?


----------



## weavile001 (May 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> To watch this or get the true ending in P4G?


I´d go for the true ending, and you can always see the news later, or even watch on Ytube.


----------



## DaggerV (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't stay on the stream for too long. Well, can't wait for the next clusterfuck of retard posts


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 21, 2013)

Xbox one eh?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 21, 2013)

the Xbox 1 looks like the Philips CD-i


----------



## VMM (May 21, 2013)

xbox one! Really?!
With all the billions and billions of dollars that's the best name MS can make


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

Xbox, Xbox 360, (Xbox 720, infinite, dango?) Nope. Xbox 1


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2013)

Damn video lag, I first thought they said "Xbox won" lol


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> Damn video lag, I first thought they said "Xbox won" lol


Would have been a bold name.


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

I don't want. I don't need mircosoft being big brother and spying on me.


----------



## EJames2100 (May 21, 2013)

5 Billion Transistors and 8GB of Ram...,. no idea what a transistor is though


----------



## Ethevion (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One makes sense since it's all in one, but isn't everything becoming all in one these days?


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

My anti-hype software is running at medium settings. I'm not burning for this xbox oven and spybot


----------



## EJames2100 (May 21, 2013)

300k servers O.o


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

special relationship? oh EA games are an xbox spy exclusive?


----------



## Chary (May 21, 2013)

EA and Microsoft partnership?


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

Is paying for Xboxlive now reasonable?


Chary said:


> EA and Microsoft partnership?


 What they said sounds familiar, doesn't it?


----------



## EJames2100 (May 21, 2013)

All 4 EA games on Xbox One will release within 12 months, not heard a release date for Xbox One tho.


----------



## oddMLan (May 21, 2013)

EA? Prepare for the rage of WiiU owners.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 21, 2013)

Aaaaand there you have it. No wonder EA was bashing/hating Nintendo, they have a partnership with Microsoft. hahaha


----------



## Snailface (May 21, 2013)

Xbox 1? lolololol
So what was the Xbox? Wasn't it xbox 1?
Inb4 Microsoft: "Well we have some sort of Zen bullshit reason for coming up with 'Xbox 1'. Here it is, blah blah crap blah blah."

It's amazing they could come up with a name like that after witnessing the trouble Nintendo caused themselves failing to adequately differentiate the WiiU from the Wii.


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

all the sports titles showed was better lighting then the 360 (unless I missed something). I wasn't expecting a leap in graphics anyways.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One? Really? Out of all of the cool project code names that were floating around, out of everything that they could have picked, that's what they went with?

I swear, if the Playstation 4 is named anything but the Playstation 4, I'm going to make it a point to get every person in the console naming division of every company fired and replaced with people that don't make names with the potential to confuse the shit out of their consumer base. It isn't that hard to make a console name that relates improvement and progress, but I'm starting to think those that name consoles these days feel the exact opposite way about it.


----------



## Ethevion (May 21, 2013)

Forza 5? Yup I'm most likely getting it.


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

quantum leap? like the tv show?...

15 exclusive games...and 8 are brand new IPs? Let me guess 4 of them are the EA sports titles


----------



## EJames2100 (May 21, 2013)

More than 15 exclusive games in the 1st year and 8 are new franchises.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 21, 2013)

EJames2100 said:


> More than 15 exclusive games in the 1st year and 8 are new franchises.


 
then suddenly: it doesn't sell well enough, half of those exclusives are canceled, new franchises are too much of a risk to pay for.


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

I don't have verizon fios or comcast in this area. If you have one to have of the major companies for TV/Internet service to use the TV features, I can't see it has a good selling point.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

I haven't even read the Halo books.


----------



## weavile001 (May 21, 2013)

steven spielberg on halo??!!


----------



## Ethevion (May 21, 2013)

EJames2100 said:


> More than 15 exclusive games in the 1st year and 8 are new franchises.


Hopefully they're interesting franchises.


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> steven spielberg on halo??!!


 
I honestly thought he died years ago and someone else was running his company.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 21, 2013)

I predict this song being used to associate with the new xbox.

From what I seen so far not really impressed. Seems like they focused on video/tv part more than the gaming.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 21, 2013)

Graphics of the Xbox One looks amazing, it makes both the Wii U and the PS4 seem like last-gen


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 21, 2013)

"Gentlemen, the only way we can possibly beat Nintendo this generation is to think of a name twice as stupid and nonsensical as Wii U." -Microsoft, when naming the Xbox 1


----------



## DinohScene (May 21, 2013)

One
Big
Disappointment.


I miss the old days of consoles being consoles for games.
Pretentious hipster rubbish.


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Graphics of the Xbox One looks amazing.


 
We'll see. they look the same as the 360 but with better lighting and shading to me. Nothing ground breaking


----------



## EJames2100 (May 21, 2013)

Going to be released this year, no comments on when roughly but further info coming at E3.

DLC for COD exclusively available 1st on Xbox One, that'll sell a few extra.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

EJames2100 said:


> Going to be released this year, no comments on when roughly but further info coming at E3.


At the exact date as the Ps4.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2013)

OH MY GOD I FIGURED OUT HOW THEY CAME UP WITH THE NAME

"So, we have this new Xbox."
"Yes."
"It's an all-in-one entertainment system.
"Of course."
"So how do we name it?"
"I KNOW! It's an 'all-in-one' console, so how about when people think *all* in *One*, they think Xbox One! It's *all* things entertainment in *One* box!"
"Brilliant, Jim. Simply genius."

And there was that one guy who thought essentially making the name a pun was fucking stupid. He was probably fired or locked in a dungeon.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 21, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> OH MY GOD I FIGURED OUT HOW THEY CAME UP WITH THE NAME
> 
> "So, we have this new Xbox."
> "Yes."
> ...


Come on man, we've been through this.  XD


xwatchmanx said:


> "Gentlemen, the only way we can possibly beat Nintendo this generation is to think of a name twice as stupid and nonsensical as Wii U." -Microsoft, when naming the Xbox 1


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

"We didn't want to do the safe thing" -----> announces Call of duty 39.  Did anyone else cringe at that irony!?!?

I am somewhat relieved though, to be honest.  Sony and MS didn't offer anything so I won't need to touch their systems for at least a year.  New Smash bros and misc games that fly under the radar will have to do for now.


----------



## orcid (May 21, 2013)

If they want to be an all-in-one entertaiment system for everyone, they have to offer much content for europe, too. Many things they announced seems to be US only like e.g the NFL-partnership, ESPN features or Netflix. I doubt that there will be e.g. these fantasy league features for the Bundesliga or the Premier League.


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> OH MY GOD I FIGURED OUT HOW THEY CAME UP WITH THE NAME
> 
> "So, we have this new Xbox."
> "Yes."
> ...


 
Haha.. my friend came up with the idea that they wanted to declare themselves "winners" of last generation, thus being number "one".

I personally believe some suit in a boardroom stood up and said "we can't acknowledge the PS3, it sucked, so Xbox 3 is now off the table"

You really can't glean much rationality out of these conferences in general. >.<


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Come on man, we've been through this. XD


His is too mind blown to think about anything else.


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

orcid said:


> If they want to be an all-in-one entertaiment system for everyone, they have to offer much content for europe, too. Many things they announced seems to be US only like e.g the NFL-partnership, ESPN features or Netflix. I doubt that there will be e.g. these fantasy league features for the Bundesliga or the Premier League.


 
The really weird thing, in my opinion, is offering an "all in one" entertainment solution in a market where SO many already exist - really solid ones, too!  We're not lacking them at all - Smart tvs, the -current- consoles, media centers, wireless sharing servers - there's just so many solutions that to insist "we have the best one" seems so naive.  It doesn't feel trustworthy..


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

I guess I'll be one of the guys here that's really Hyped for the new Xbox. I was really impressed with what I saw~


----------



## chartube12 (May 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I guess I'll be one of the guys here that's really Hyped for the new Xbox. I was really impressed with what I saw~


 
That's why your the rabbit in the toilet


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> That's why your the rabbit in the toilet


It gives me a better view of all the wii U sales coming down it ;O;


----------



## weavile001 (May 21, 2013)

NO ZOMBIES IN THE NEW COD!????!

NOPE.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 21, 2013)

I hope Microsoft fails miserably, that is all.


----------



## Mario92 (May 21, 2013)

I was just wandering that is online features still going to cost after all that social talk? Only thing I though was great was Remedy exclusive but I'll just wait couple years for PC release instead of getting shitty console with kinectTM ;_;


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2013)

No backwards compatibility
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/21/4350662/new-xbox-has-no-backwards-compatibilty


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 21, 2013)

Guess Microsoft is REAALLLLY keen on their squares, rectangles and boxes. First Windows 8, now Xbox One. In a few years, I swear they'll change the Xbox controller to a cube or something


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I guess I'll be one of the guys here that's really Hyped for the new Xbox. I was really impressed with what I saw~


If I had to chose between the ps4 or Xbox1, base on what we saw, (even without the slight bias) I'll chose the Ps4.

They haven't shown us real gameplay videos (not that I remember Sony did) and honestly it's too "everything" focus. Too much devices. I can't imagine they will be cheap to buy or repair if something happens. Even if the online may be better, I still didn't want to pay for online.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 21, 2013)

I think this video sums up my feelings, impression and opinion of the Xbox One.


----------



## Boy12 (May 21, 2013)

So does that mean the Xbox 360 is dead now?
If so, goodbye old pal


----------



## emigre (May 21, 2013)

PlayStationEU 3m
FIFA 14 and Call Of Duty: Ghosts will be coming to #PS4 later this year...


----------



## weavile001 (May 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> PlayStationEU 3m
> FIFA 14 and Call Of Duty: Ghosts will be coming to #PS4 later this year...


what about UFC and NBA???


----------



## pwsincd (May 21, 2013)

omg its actually a box , that plays tv . Another new console another new COD , same shit different launch. And meh to NFL . Surely the arm waving minority report style control is an option .. right ?

The chick that introduced speilberg got my attention !!!!!


----------



## Gabbynaruto (May 21, 2013)

HEY, NEW HALO TV SERIES! YAY!

Seriously now, that was soooo boring. I watched the PS4 conference, and I was getting more hyped with every video. This time, I was getting closer to sleep with every new minute. So, they have a console that looks ugly as hell (the box, I mean, the round shapes of the X360 were beautiful, this thing looks just awful), with a name that makes me wonder what they were thinking (and people were complaining about Nintendo, Microsoft is at their third console and they call it XBox 1... pure genius), whose biggest focus is TV (FREAKIN' TV... seriously Microsoft, just leave the gaming industry alone and go make a telecommunication subdivision... you suck at understanding what a gaming console means) and Kinect (which I still see as a huge failure with a lot of potential under the hood, even at this second version). Great.

So, let me think of the pluses of this console... Well, the controller still looks pretty similar to it's predecessor (though the design looks uglier)... They have a new IP, so, it makes me want to watch their E3 conference to know more about it. ...And, that's about it? I mean, gaming related, I'm hyped for the Halo TV series.

Well, nothing interesting about the NextBox. Time to look somewhere else (hello Sony!)


----------



## Ethevion (May 21, 2013)

Not online only! That's the best news all day


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 21, 2013)

So it's official. 

I'm going full-on Sony next-gen.


----------



## Aeter (May 21, 2013)

I think XBox Omega Thunder Power Blaster would have been a better name.

And Kinect is always on?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 21, 2013)

ok, lets sum how next gen is gonna be...

Xbox One - to watch tv and all that social network BS
Wii U - to play Nintendo games
PS4 - to play everything else


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 21, 2013)

I wonder how many of the features will actually make it here. :\ And guess it's bye bye to sharing games with friends.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (May 21, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> So it's official.
> 
> I'm going full-on Sony next-gen.


Looks like most people are, with a little Nintendo sprinkled in here and there


----------



## EzekielRage (May 21, 2013)

It blocks used games:
http://kotaku.com/the-xbox-is-not-always-online-but-seems-to-block-used-509077987
It is NOT backwards compatible.


----------



## SoupaFace (May 21, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> ok, lets sum how next gen is gonna be...
> 
> Xbox One - to watch tv and all that social network BS
> Wii U - to play Nintendo games
> ...


*FIXED


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

The new controller dpad was the highlight of the show for me: http://www.joystiq.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-controller-has-new-d-pad-integrated-battery-compartmen/

That cross dpad is Nintendo style, iow the best dpad of all time.  I might get one of the controllers just for my pc games.

So far it looks like PS4 and XB1 have nothing on their plate, but I am holding out hope.  I want to see a new Heavy Rain on PS4 (that is a day 1 buy for me) or an even better xbox live arcade on XB1 (the reason I got the 360).


----------



## Dork (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One, just when you thought Wii U was the worst name.


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> It blocks used games:
> http://kotaku.com/the-xbox-is-not-always-online-but-seems-to-block-used-509077987
> It is NOT backwards compatible.


 
Seems very doubtful; they reminisced during the conference of Halo lan parties, things like that would never work with used game restrictions.  It would be a shot in the foot, and I don't think any of the big 3 are going to shoot that bullet first.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

I don't see the problem everyone has with all its social and tv features. You'd be surprised how well that's going to help it guys. 
It's literally the "all in ONE box"
I mean, who wouldn't be tempted to buy a system that
Plays next gen games
Has social integration
Has tv functionality. 
Sounds tempting to me. 
A lot of y'all seem to have missed the fact that its also getting 15 exclusives, 8 of which are completely new franchises. E3 is in 14 days or so, and I am STOKED to watch more Xbox stuff.

EDIT: But even I admit that the name is probably the biggest blunder since Wii U. I mean, I get why they named it that but... Just no...


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Looks like most people are, with a little Nintendo sprinkled in here and there


I know this isn't e3, but this reveal actually push me more into getting a ps4 earlier than I expected.


Well, I guess we see what the lineup is.
Didn't the Xbox 360 have a lot of exclusives and then stop caring about them as much down the line?


----------



## superspudz2000 (May 21, 2013)

so what am i going to do about it?

im going to go on eBay and buy an Atari 2600. that'l show em.

i might even take a picture with my 2600 and send it to microsoft, just to piss em off.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 21, 2013)

Shitty name for one thing, Xbox One, wtf couldn't they be more creative.

TV experience? Seriously? This is a game system, put more games out on the showcase and save the rest for E3

Exclusives range from meh to utter shit (sports games being their most highlighted Xbox One exclusive are you shitting me?  It's time to fire your marketing department.)

Halo TV series? I already watched the anime and it was bad, think of how shit this would be.

Kinect is shit, Who asked for all these Kinect features?  Does it even sell for shit? I better not see another debacle like last time, "Skittles", "Skittles", "Skittles", ugh that was terrible, someone should've been fired for that, poor girl, she probably got all sorts of hate directed solely at her and it's not even her fault, she didn't know better.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

crysalim said:


> The really weird thing, in my opinion, is offering an "all in one" entertainment solution in a market where SO many already exist - really solid ones, too!  We're not lacking them at all - Smart tvs, the -current- consoles, media centers, wireless sharing servers - there's just so many solutions that to insist "we have the best one" seems so naive.  It doesn't feel trustworthy..


Can I have a list of those commercial devices (makers, model numbers and such) -- little touches my vintage PC running MythTV. Compare that to modern XBMC and proper setup there and it is not even close.



CanuckBuck said:


> I hope Microsoft fails miserably, that is all.



I do not suppose you would care to elaborate why that might be the case?


----------



## bowser (May 21, 2013)

Interviewer: "So, this is Microsoft's *third* home console!"
Microsoft exec: "Yeah, we're calling it Xbox *One*."
Interviewer:    "Ok.....and what games can we play on it?"
Microsoft exec: "Well, you can play TV. And movies."
Interviewer:     "Right.....but I was asking about games...." 
Microsoft exec: "We've partnered with EA and ---"
Interviewer:   


Meanwhile at Nintendo.....
Iwata: "And we thought we fucked up with the Wii U!"


----------



## narutofan777 (May 21, 2013)

xbox one not backward compatible. ea's games are always multi platform so idk how that helps microsoft with the "exclusives" which sony always seems to have.


Why do I need to watch tv or movies on this thing? I can use a computer with access to millions of free movies and tv on the internet and I can download subtitles.

the ps3 can play psp games, ps1 games, ps2 games and ps3 games. xbox one can't do xbox 360.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> xbox not backward compatible. ea's games are always multi platform so idk how that helps microsoft with the "exclusives" which sony always seems to have.


15 exclusives this year, 8 of which are new franchises.


----------



## emigre (May 21, 2013)

> There’s one feature of Xbox One from which we can infer quite a few conclusions: You can install any game from the disc to the console’s hard drive, and then play that game whenever you like without having to put the disc in.
> 
> Wired asked Microsoft if installation would be mandatory. “On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play,” the company responded in an emailed statement. Sounds mandatory to us.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/05/xbox-one-analysis/


----------



## pwsincd (May 21, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> It blocks used games:
> http://kotaku.com/the-xbox-is-not-always-online-but-seems-to-block-used-509077987
> It is NOT backwards compatible.


 
This is a bit worrying, regarding not being able to use a purchased game on two console accounts, that's a tad fukked up.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 21, 2013)

That was just as boring as many of the previous E3 shows. What a surprise. I wasn't convinced. Controller looks nice but still has an ass looking D-Pad. The only thing that got me interested was Quantum Break and it was shown for 10 seconds.

And what a pathetic name.

@emigre's post
That is awful.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 21, 2013)

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/407912/microsoft-confirms-pre-owned-fee-for-xbox-one/
second confirm. Just in case you still don't believe me...


----------



## Armadillo (May 21, 2013)

All in one Entertainment solution, so will it be able to play a wide variety of media files and have decent container support?

Or do they actually mean, all in one entertainment, as long as it's bought from us.


----------



## Hero-Link (May 21, 2013)

So let's recap...

Nintendo is low nowadays with the Wii U games offer.

Sony showed some games... well it was quite a lot of games actually. But they aren't showing the console (Deja Vu... Nintendo did the same thing with the Wii U and the Wii, controller first, console second)

Microsoft.... showed a.... that's not a console microsoft, look at it, its freaking HUGE... WHAT THE HELL IS  THAT? MAN TEH HARPPPOOOONS! showed a few games... yes FEW and most of them were CG, games are installed into the HDD and fixed to ONE xbox account, to get it to another xbox account you gotta pay extra... online requirement depends on the developer, if he wants it or not.


Man... this next generation isn't going very well... what the hell is happening? are console going to DIE?


----------



## narutofan777 (May 21, 2013)

sony stock jumps following xbox one reveal.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 21, 2013)

Pretty sure come E3 Nintendo has the best options. Looking forward to their nintendo direct. Those wannabe PC consoles of MS and sony are of no interest to me...


----------



## Chaossaturn (May 21, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> It blocks used games:
> http://kotaku.com/the-xbox-is-not-always-online-but-seems-to-block-used-509077987
> It is NOT backwards compatible.


 
If it is indeed true that it block's used games, what happen's if you want to play a new game you bought from the shops and you don't have access to the internet, I guess you won't be able to play the game beacuse it won't be able to link the new game to the live account without internet access, so if you don't have an internet connection the new xbox is just a paper weight.


----------



## hey_suburbia (May 21, 2013)

Best news IMHO: *"new dpad"*


----------



## EzekielRage (May 21, 2013)

its tied to your XBLA account so you need one of these first, apparently.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 21, 2013)

http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/21/4348916/xbox-used-games

Ouch.


----------



## Shadowlurker (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft has completely forgotten the fact that one day the Xbox One will be as old as the NES is today.. And that you won't be able to buy the games new making the console MASSIVE paper weight, Good job M$


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I don't see the problem everyone has with all its social and tv features. You'd be surprised how well that's going to help it guys.
> It's literally the "all in ONE box"


Kind of funny since Sony seem to be right in the middle and Nintendo trying to be the exact opposite of an  "all in one". Well, at least when it comes
to their main focus.

I will say that the Xbox1 will gave many people features that would normally require buying a new SmartTV and it seem to be faster.


----------



## Ethevion (May 21, 2013)

Hero-Link said:


> So let's recap...
> 
> Nintendo is low nowadays with the Wii U games offer.
> 
> ...


So PC master race?


----------



## Snailface (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Microsoft . . .

. . . for taking the SystemDoom spotlight away from WiiU.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Thank you Microsoft . . .
> 
> . . . for taking the SystemDoom spotlight away from WiiU.


I think we are a long way off from that at the moment. If we ever get there :3


----------



## narutofan777 (May 21, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


>




I had the good fortune to have just read the wired article. In it they posit that a gaming-only device will struggle and people have now been conditioned to expect more because of the iphone, What may I ask is wrong with this guy? 

My reasoning as to why this fellow is incorrect runs as follows
It is because smart phones are a social device; with them you go on facebook, you talk to people and they are devices that people use to communicate (all of which is probably obvious but bears repeated never the less). Not so long ago people were not rocking up with phones like that at school.

Presently it seems a considerable number of people have such phones across all demographics. They are social communication devices and that would be why the iphone and other smartphones do so well. Everybody in my family has a facebook account, everybody they know has a facebook account. DAMN.

Gaming on a smart phone just happens to be a convenience... is anybody really going to say "oooh I gotta buy the next iphone because of games". That's what people buy a PS4 for. 

People still want GAMING ONLY console. The 3ds has struggled because of a lack of games and its useless 3d gimmick. Wii u has struggled because Nintendo's PR have staff are horrible and they don't have enough good games.


This poor wired news writer trying to make the case for xbox one.... how very laughable 


-----

just red the wired article. sayin a gaming-only device struggle and people may want more cuz of the iphone, wat is wrong this guy? 

its becuz smart phones are a social device, u go on facebook, u talk to people, its a thing ppl get to communicate DUH. several years ago ppl weren't rockin with phones like dat at school.

now loaads of ppl have phones now and im talking about teenagers. its a social communication device thats y iphone and other smartphones do GOOD. every1 in my family has a facebook, every1 they know has a facebook account. DAMN.

gaming on a smart phone just happens to be a convenience...is any1 really gonna say oooh i gotta buy the next iphone becuz of games. rofl. thats what ppl buy a PS4 for. DUH. 

people still want GAMING ONly console. 3ds has struggled cuz of not enough games and its useless 3d gimmick. wii u has struggled cuz nintendo's pr staff is horrible and they dont have enough g00d games.



this poor wired news writer tryin to make the case for xbox one.


----------



## Ryupower (May 21, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/407912/microsoft-confirms-pre-owned-fee-for-xbox-one/
> second confirm. Just in case you still don't believe me...


 
the system is not always on line, ok
but,
you may need to go online to install your games
so the game can be linked to you account

so
every game will have a "cd-key" type thing the is only good for one account
and you will need to buy a new key to install the game on a 2nd account  


so you will need online with the system in some way it looks like


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> 15 exclusives this year, 8 of which are new franchises.


 
4 exclusives being the 4 EA games, so 4 left to see
and 6 more cross consoles games to see, Ghosts being the other


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 21, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> 4 exclusives being the 4 EA games, so 4 left to see
> and 6 more cross consoles games to see, Ghosts being the other


 
All Kinect games c;


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)

I am SO excited about

- the Halo TV Series
- US centric partnerships, deals, services, etc. 
- the fact that unlike that pesky Sony they showed the actual BLACK BOX, it makes all the difference!!!
- being able to see the sweat on the forehead of players in sports games or in call of duty. That's what gaming needs and will always need, ultra-realistic graphic, screw finely tuned gameplay mechanics like in those useless nintendo kiddie games.
- did I say THE HALO TV SERIES


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> 4 exclusives being the 4 EA games, so 4 left to see
> and 6 more cross consoles games to see, Ghosts being the other


8 NEW franchises. 
NEEEWWWWW. So 15-8 = 7 games left to see. 
Not to mention the fact those 7 are also EXCLUSIVE. Not cross platform. 
The other EA games are also cross platform, therefore these 15 EXCLUSIVES have yet to even be shown -.-


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2013)

GBA rocks said:


> I am SO excited about
> 
> - the Halo TV Series
> - US centric partnerships, deals, services, etc.
> ...


 
so wait what are they offering what wont be ripped and able to watch online???
considering i dont watch any sports and COD isnt a game for me... guess the xbox offers me nothing
maybe E3 games will save them


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/407912/microsoft-confirms-pre-owned-fee-for-xbox-one/
> second confirm. Just in case you still don't believe me...


 
Seriously?

Edit: Wait... Can you uninstall? 



Shadowlurker said:


> Microsoft has completely forgotten the fact that one day the Xbox One will be as old as the NES is today.. And that you wont be able to buy the games new making the console MASSIVE paper weight, Good job M$


While that's a long time and people would probably emulate it about that time, it's still bothersome.

Also, that would make buying use pointless. You still have to pay the fee.


----------



## pwsincd (May 21, 2013)

For me so far, we got new games consoles with varying gimmicks ..

WiiU - gamepad 
PS4 - Backwards compatability over cloud
XB1 - Minority report type set top box

God i love my wiiu gamepad 
closely followed by my ps4
microsoft: most the people that buy your games console well they got TV's and erm subscriptions to services and set top boxes. I can't see it pulling a mass audience as a major selling point.


----------



## bowser (May 21, 2013)

Real reasons why it's called Xbox One:

It has only *one* useful feature

It is *one* ugly looking brick

It's going to cost *one* thousand dollars

It is *one* big fuckup


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> 8 NEW franchises.
> NEEEWWWWW. So 15-8 = 7 games left to see.
> Not to mention the fact those 7 are also EXCLUSIVE. Not cross platform.
> The other EA games are also cross platform, therefore these 15 EXCLUSIVES have yet to even be shown -.-


 
no he said 15 games in first year of launch

and that was before the EA part

so 15 - EA 4 games - COD Ghosts = 10 games left 4 of which will be exclusive


----------



## war2thegrave (May 21, 2013)

Sagat said:


> So PC master race?


Damn straight!
Why not have the next-gen right now!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

Hero-Link said:


> Microsoft.... showed a.... that's not a console microsoft, look at it, its freaking HUGE... WHAT THE HELL IS  THAT? MAN TEH HARPPPOOOONS!



http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...5c75-d8c7-41ea-94f9-eafadd3f9939-620x372.jpeg
Not a great shot but one we can work with

On the right we have the controller. No dimensions as yet but fits in a hand and did not look too different to current ones. Current is about 150mm at the longest part but call it 10% more if you want and 165mm

104 pixels on that image is 165mm --> one pixel is just shy of 1.6mm
Console length is 227 pixels or about 360mm
Height is 57 pixels or 90mm
I lack a great depth shot and perspective calculations annoy me by by eyeball it is hardly a radically different aspect ratio.
My original 360 is about 300mm by 80mm (can't be bothered to get the Vernier out or put the case back together) and http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-PlayStation-Console-Premium-Version/dp/B0007SV734 says 325mm (w) x 98mm (h) x 274mm (d) for the original PS3.


Back on topic if indeed it does mess up used sales they just blew any goodwill they had.


----------



## Smuff (May 21, 2013)

*Meh*


----------



## EJames2100 (May 21, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> no he said 15 games in first year of launch
> 
> and that was before the EA part
> 
> so 15 - EA 4 games - COD Ghosts = 10 games left 4 of which will be exclusive


 
He said 15 *Exclusive* games.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2013)

EJames2100 said:


> He said 15 *Exclusive* games.


 
wait we forgot Quantum break


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> no he said 15 games in first year of launch
> 
> and that was before the EA part
> 
> so 15 - EA 4 games - COD Ghosts = 10 games left 4 of which will be exclusive


http://m.joystiq.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-getting-15-exclusive-games-in-its-first-year/
http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-to-get-15-exclusives-in-first-year
http://m.technobuffalo.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-15-exclusives/
Lrn to watch and listen.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> http://m.joystiq.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-getting-15-exclusive-games-in-its-first-year/
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-to-get-15-exclusives-in-first-year
> http://m.technobuffalo.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-15-exclusives/
> Lrn to watch and listen.


 
even you forgot about quantum break tho


----------



## Ryupower (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One not backwards compatible with 360 discs/XBLA purchases; Gamerscore does transfer


the wiiU has BC
the ps4 will have some type of BC
 but
it look like the xbox One, will not have BC


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> so wait what are they offering what wont be ripped and able to watch online???
> considering i dont watch any sports and COD isnt a game for me... guess the xbox offers me nothing
> maybe E3 games will save them


 
I was being sarcastic. I couldn't care less about halo tv series, movies or books.


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2013)

I missed the conference to unpack and futiley attempt to chase a wasp out of my car.

I think that was a better use of my time.


----------



## bezem (May 21, 2013)

GBA rocks said:


> I was being sarcastic. I couldn't care less about halo tv series, movies or books.


I was hoping you were being sarcastic, especially with the mention of sweat on the foreheads.  I've said this since the Dreamcast came out - if the future of gaming is ultra-realism, then leave me out of it.


----------



## Shadowlurker (May 21, 2013)

So basically all Moneysoft has done is make people who don't have a PC go OOOOH that looks important and useful, "CoDrones" go OOOH EXPLOSIONS AND DOGs, and have found another way to make my fellow poor gamers angry... Looks like I'll be watching all their exclusive games on the Youtubez..

Funny thing is people have been bashing the Wii U but the Wii U announcement made me more excided and go "wow" a lot more than M$ did..


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Can I have a list of those commercial devices (makers, model numbers and such) -- little touches my vintage PC running MythTV. Compare that to modern XBMC and proper setup there and it is not even close.


 

Honestly don't even know what you're getting at here. I pointed out how already existing solutions can be superior, and you're seemingly agreeing with me - but your tone makes it sound like you don't (?).


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Thank you Microsoft . . .
> 
> . . . for taking the SystemDoom spotlight away from WiiU.


I disagree. XBox One's new tagline should be_ "Xbox One - we tried hard to fail and we're still better than the Wii U"._

The presentation was terrible - it's a gaming console and yet the spotlight was put not on the gaming-related hardware capabilities or the library but on some TiVo-like features. It's definitely something aimed at the mass consumer rather than the core gamer, and the shape reflects that - the console looks like something you put next to a TV, but not necessarily like a gaming system. My thoughts:

The gamepad looks great as always, love the sticks, love the idea of Force Feedback on the triggers, not just rumble - I'm eager to see how it fares in everyday use.
Enhanced Kinect brings some new possibilities - I like the idea of lifting the controller to use a shield, I just hope game designers will utilize those new features well. The muscle use simulation is great, motion tracking appears to work very well _(although even on the presentation there were some glitches - I'm talking about the 3D cube-based wireframe show, the hands were way off when she lifted her arms up)_ but the question is whether it's over-engineering or not. The tech is no doubt more expensive to manufacture than the PlayStation Eye and simple coloured lights will achieve the same effect for the shield example as the Kinect will, except much cheaper. This is interesting, but may negatively impact the price of the system.
Having three OS'es, two of'em usable by the user is a great idea. Metro Snap is a fantastic feature - you can have a, say, walkthrough on one side of the screen and the game on the other - it's nuts. Here's where the problems start - it will eat resources. The Windows kernel, even streamlined for just gaming will take about 200 megs of RAM even when it's not doing anything and this amount will only increase as it is given tasks. The XBox kernel will likely take more than that, even in standby. The third OS that controls the on-screen window management and switching will probably be extremely tiny, but all three have to work separately to achieve the fluidity as shown on the presentation, preferably on separate CPU cores. This means that the CPU will be doing a lot of tasks in the background and although it won't impact gaming negatively for the first few years, it very well may later on.
Hate the design of the system - it looks like a VCR from the 1990'ties although I do get the point of shaping it this way. Microsoft wants to appeal to a broad demographic, not just gamers. They want to market this device as a true All-in-One entertainment platform and that's a great idea on paper - here's for hoping that they'll manage to do so as it's virtually impossible to please everyone.
Overall, the system is interesting... but what was shown was not justifying the hype of a global announcement. I'm disappointed, I'd rather if they showed all this on E3 rather than divide a of content that they have into two bite-sized parts.
Final Notes: _"Experience (...) __Experience (...) __Experience (...) Content (...) __Experience (...) __Experience (...) Kinect (...) __Experience (...) Content (...) Content (...)"_


----------



## Hielkenator (May 21, 2013)

I fear for my privacy with this system.
Also I have a PC, where do I need all that other bullcrap for?
HOW is this still a gaming console?
I a F**king ""entertainement center. Jesus I do not have time to all that other crap, I need to go to work too.
WTF a fee for 2nd hand games?
Suddenly the WiiU and Nintendo looks A LOT BETTER EVEN WITHOUT ANY GAMES.

In essence it's like a hacked console but , unhacked.


----------



## bowser (May 21, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> the wiiU has BC
> the ps4 will have some type of BC
> but
> it look like the xbox One, will not have BC


Considering Xbox One is supposed to come *before* Xbox 360, I'm not surprised. 

I just can't wait to hear what Guild has to say about all this


----------



## Hop2089 (May 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I missed the conference to unpack and futiley attempt to chase a wasp out of my car.
> 
> I think that was a better use of my time.


 
Agreed



Ryupower said:


> Xbox One not backwards compatible with 360 discs/XBLA purchases; Gamerscore does transfer
> 
> 
> the wiiU has BC
> ...


 
Terrible news to add to the list of major negative things about the Xbox One, Microsoft giving everyone the shaft.

Reviewtechusa was right about the upcoming generation, it's going to be extremely unfriendily to the consumer, less gamer pandering, and will be nowhere nearly as good as past generations.


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

Hero-Link said:


> Man... this next generation isn't going very well... what the hell is happening? are console going to DIE?


 
I honestly share your fears.

However I know things will evolve even if the big 3 all mess up their next generation.  It's taking way too long for new systems to come with decent software.  It's a product of the times - ginormous dev budgets and ridiculously long development cycles.


----------



## kristianity77 (May 21, 2013)

Well I was looking forward to the xbox presentation more than the others but to be honest, that was absolutely piss poor!  Did we actually see anything real time gaming wise  apart from about 45 seconds of COD?

The skype thing was never live either you could tell.  Too little said, too scripted.  

Totally 100% geared towards american audiences.  That conference was more about NFL than anything else, way to sell a next gen xbox!


----------



## Eerpow (May 21, 2013)

Problem with the media focus is that entertainment services such as hulu, netflix and other movie/TV services either exist in a severely limited form or in most cases not at all elsewhere in the world.
So much for calling it a "all in one" system when those features are things many people outside of the US won't get to experience. Another bad point I want to bring up is the way they handle used games, if true it won't result in anything other than bad business for them. Other things they announced were boring really like the kinect thing or the EA partnership, meh.
That's the negatives, and the positives?
Well the 15 exclusive games seems like a sweet deal if done right, considering it's a gaming system that's a pretty *big* *positive*. E3 can't come any sooner to show what that's all about.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 21, 2013)

OMG MICROSOFT IS DOOOOOOOOOOMED!

Now serioously, thats a fugly looking console.
I had a black VCR in 95 that looked somewhat like this so called  "xbox one".

Sadly I am independent and no fanboy of any shit... even if I just like ONE game on the new "xbox one", I will probably end up buying the console.. alongside the PS4 and already owned Wii U.

No used games ? Sad for my little bro, who gets the used stuff from me.


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 21, 2013)

Consumer: ONE?Hmmmmm, maybe 360 has all features. *Buys 360*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 21, 2013)

You would think these big companies would come up with a better name...


----------



## weavile001 (May 21, 2013)

Relevant to the thread:






everyone is mad about the new xbox....


----------



## Jamstruth (May 21, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Consumer: ONE?Hmmmmm, maybe 360 has all features. *Buys 360*


I doubt this will ever happen. There seems to be enough distinction in the announcement unlike the Wii vs WiiU and DS vs 3DS thing.


----------



## Ryupower (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft: Xbox One isn't always online, but requires internet connection

so MS is saying
it not always online,, but you need you need to have an Internet connection ,is that right?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 21, 2013)

My humble opinion on the Xbox One, I mean the Xbox after the 360, not the first one (you get my point): Meh. I feel that focus is shifted away from games to general entertainment stuff. In a sense, it devalues games while contrary the Wii U adds value to games for being a games only device.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 21, 2013)

This thread was a fun read about doom and stuff. Because waiting for an actual release to see how things are handled, how well the system works, and what games it brings to the table is for lazy people.

Really I'm interest in the system, and will be more interested when they actually show games for it. Certainly not a first year buy though, as with any system. Though I do kinda wanna watch the halo TV series..


----------



## bowser (May 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Relevant to the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I wish I could like this a hundred times! Usually I snip images when I quote posts but this one deserves to stay 

I was really looking forward to this announcement but I was let down big time. Have they sunk the ship before it even set sail?

I'm calling this the "ex-box".

EDIT: Sorry for all the negativity but I was REALLY disappointed. I'll get over it


----------



## xist (May 21, 2013)

bowser said:


> I'm calling this the "Ex-box".


 
ex box, no?


----------



## Dork (May 21, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> WiiU - gamepad
> PS4 - Backwards compatability over cloud
> XB1 - Minority report type set top box


 
But, none of those are really gimmicks.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

Consoles didn't even have their main games yet (two aren't even out yet) and people are worry they are going to die? Wait until sometime after the exclusives come out and then see if you have to worry. I can understand being impatient and wanting the games out, but to jump to that conclusion is a bit too much.



maniax300 said:


> Consumer: ONE?Hmmmmm, maybe 360 has all features. *Buys 360*


Ic what you did there.  



bowser said:


> I'm calling this the "EA-box".


----------



## Krestent (May 21, 2013)

How much of this is different spec-wise from the PS4?  
Looks like lazy devs will avoid the Wii U even more now since the other two and PC are basically almost the same.


----------



## Ryupower (May 21, 2013)

Krestent said:


> How much of this is different spec-wise from the PS4?
> Looks like lazy devs will avoid the Wii U even more now since the other two and PC are basically almost the same.


 
look at this
Xbox One and PlayStation 4 specs compared


----------



## xist (May 21, 2013)

See-saw effect - one up, one down...

http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/SNE:US
http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/MSFT:US


----------



## Fat D (May 21, 2013)

+ Runs Windows-based OS
Interest gained.
- Does not run Windows programs
Interest lost.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

Fat D said:


> + Runs Windows-based OS
> Interest gained.
> - Does not run Windows programs
> Interest lost.


It clearly ran Metro-like Apps, so maybe those are the ones that will be released for it.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 21, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> look at this
> Xbox One and PlayStation 4 specs compared


 
The Xbox looks to be the one potentially to become hard to program for. DDR3? seriously? I loled



NahuelDS said:


>


 
lol


----------



## Armadillo (May 21, 2013)

http://www.vg247.com/2013/05/21/xbo...n-us-only-at-launch-requires-separate-device/

"A release sent to VG247 this evening confirms that Live TV with Kinect navigation, Live TV with One Guide, Trending, and NFL on Xbox will only be available in North America at launch. The release added that Microsoft anticipates a global roll-out over time."

Not surprising, all US only at launch.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 21, 2013)

Now Europe is getting shafted on features, when will the negativity end.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 21, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> For me so far, we got new games consoles with varying gimmicks ..
> 
> WiiU - gamepad
> PS4 - Backwards compatability over cloud
> XB1 - Minority report type set top box


 
only the wii u has real backwards compatability, for the ps4 you have to re-buy your games for them to work in it



Foxi4 said:


> It clearly ran Metro-like Apps, so maybe those are the ones that will be released for it.


 
OMG Metroo apps are the best! day one buy for me! not...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

Shadowlurker said:


> Microsoft has completely forgotten the fact that one day the Xbox One will be as old as the NES is today.. And that you won't be able to buy the games new making the console MASSIVE paper weight, Good job M$


Such things have been considered for media players and DRM there (even had it come to pass once or twice), fortunately consoles are usually left hacked 9 ways before all was said and done though I have a few reservations about this current lot. In some ways I would hope they would say "here are the keys to the kingdom" if it should happen though, I know I am rarely the optimist but I am in this case.



NahuelDS said:


>


I was going more with http://freesatbox.net/images/SKYPLUS2.jpeg



crysalim said:


> Honestly don't even know what you're getting at here. I pointed out how already existing solutions can be superior, and you're seemingly agreeing with me - but your tone makes it sound like you don't (?).


I did
Smart TVs are anything but. I have yet to see one with a web browser above android level and not even close to a real browser, the UIs are usually terrible and just bleh on all of it really.

"the -current- consoles"
Agreed they are nicer than you might expect, still awful in terms of format support, container support, a lot of non "big boy" streaming support (poke around XBMC some time for all the random radio stations), bad for youtube let alone something more exotic like vimeo, blip or such and it goes on.

media centers
AppleTV and Windows media player are actually not bad, still nothing compared to a proper PC though. If you mean the media hard drives then granted they are often better than current consoles but current consoles are nothing special.

Wireless sharing servers
I am a fan of the consumer level NAS if for no other reason than I have actually seen regular people take backups without prompting. Still got SMB, got wireless then you have that. Given I have had wireless for years and SMB for longer. upnp is anything but and DLNA is a joke.

The short version is even though the PC is not ideal if I hold it as a gold standard the rest of the consumer market has vast vast scope for improvement. To that end the xbox one (I am so not going to get used to typing "the one" in any time soon, that said one should use your one .....) could well find itself with a decent market much like the PS3 did OK as a blu ray player. That said got to love the raspberry pi (built a few in recent weeks) and I am looking at the ouya if it will have a native XBMC and not the ho hum android XBMC.


----------



## Krestent (May 21, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> look at this
> Xbox One and PlayStation 4 specs compared


MS's CPU is based off AMD's Jaguar, just like the PS4's.  Same amount of RAM.  MS has 4K support which Sony will probably add soon.
I'm seeing less and less of a reason to buy either.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (May 21, 2013)

Now let's wait for it to get HACKED 

But seriously they decide to name it Xbox One? (I thought they might name it Xbox Infinity from that logo)

It sounded like they are referring it to the original Xbox to me.

AND FOR GOD'S SAKE ENOUGH WITH THE STUPID KINECT BULLCRAP


----------



## Hop2089 (May 21, 2013)

Only one thing about 4K support, is it even practical right now, while yeah you can play a BD disc with 4K support but streaming would be hassle almost anywhere with bandwidth caps still existing, you're talking about 100 GB+ streaming.


----------



## lokomelo (May 21, 2013)

I do not had time to watch it yet, but what about that shit that put snow, lights and other effects on the living room?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Graphics of the Xbox One looks amazing, it makes both the Wii U and the PS4 seem like last-gen


 
You mean they aren't last gen?

And to the no backwards compatibility? I finally found a use for this





Spoiler



If videos aren't allowed to be posted, let me know


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> I do not had time to watch it yet, but what about that shit that put snow, lights and other effects on the living room?


The projector stuff from a few weeks back? Did not mention word one of it, the best we got was some controller PCB shots (sadly the awful streaming meant I can tell you it is a green PCB soldermask, has rumble and not a lot else) and footage of the controller test/prototype lab afterwards on gametrailers (some nice stuff if you are that kind of engineer).


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> OMG Metroo apps are the best! day one buy for me! not...


Having the capacity to play a game on one side of the screen and browse the web with the other using the Kinect for walkthroughs or just holding a casual video conversation as you play using the Snap feature _is_ cool. It's not a deal breaker, but it's a great feature - be objective.

On the competition's system you have to pause your game, put it to Background and then use the browser or the messaging software - on the XBox you don't and that's a unique feature. You can just snap whatever app you need right onto the side of the screen and carry on playing, it's awesome.

Now, I'm still not optimistic about the system - I think Microsoft is facing an insurrmountable task of trying to please everyone including non-gamers _(hence the DVD/VHS Player-like appereance of the system, I think)_ but that particular feature is great.

Of course the software behind it comes with certain problems which I outlined in my earlier post - three kernels will take up more memory than just one, but for the first few years when _"8GB of RAM will be more than enough"_ the benefits _will_ outweigh the sacrifice of memory.

Just my 2 cents.



RodrigoDavy said:


> Graphics of the Xbox One looks amazing, it makes both the Wii U and the PS4 seem like last-gen


The Wii U is an in-betweener, we already know that. As for the PS4, I think the graphics are comparable - go on ahead and refresh your memory with the PS4's tech demo's and the KillZone gameplay video.


----------



## wolf-snake (May 21, 2013)

If this new xbox comes with a form of red ring of death I'll just stick with Nintendo and Sony like last gen. Seriously god damn 360 got the red ring of dead 1 week after I bought it.
Other than that the name is stupid and the 360 slim look better.
The visuals look meh and the box is huge I can see it taking up a lot of space on my room.


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Wombo Combo (May 21, 2013)

I wonder how long it will take them to come out with a slim version. I think I'm going to go with PS4 if I get a new console unless they fuck up enormously.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

wolf-snake said:


> If this new xbox comes with a form of red ring of death I'll just stick with Nintendo and Sony like last gen. Seriously god damn 360 got the red ring of dead 1 week after I bought it.
> Other than that the name is stupid and the 360 slim look better.
> The visuals look meh and the box is huge I can see it taking up a lot of space on my room.


Because the PS3 didn't suffer from YLOD's and the early Wii's didn't suffer from the lesser-known Blue Disc Slot of Death when their GPU's fried themselves.

C'mon. All early revisions of hardware come with certain flaws.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

wolf-snake said:


> If this new xbox comes with a form of red ring of death I'll just stick with Nintendo and Sony like last gen. Seriously god damn 360 got the red ring of dead 1 week after I bought it.
> Other than that the name is stupid and the 360 slim look better.
> The visuals look meh and the box is huge I can see it taking up a lot of space on my room.



BGA failure is probably the third most common failure method for devices that come across my bench after switch failure and capacitor failure these days. Both the Wii (graphics corruption) and PS3 (YLOD) were BGA failures. This is not to say MS were not at fault but I imagine they stuck a envelope full of money into the hands of an engineer that knows about such things.
Also was it a new xbox, old stock, how long into the 360 lifetime?
Name sure, aesthetics we do not consult me on.
Visuals.... with what little gameplay there was I can see that and agreed that it will probably not be a massive leap unless you are already versed in 3d modelling and 3d graphics in which case people watching their 3d art staff balloon in recent years and that are under pressure to "be competitive" have probably developed a heart murmur as a result of the presentation.
Space wise -- I did a measurement of the size for it already. Barely bigger than an original PS3 even with my "add 10% for safety" which considering some are saying it has its own power brick is not bad.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One Will Not Function Without Kinect Attached
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-will-not-function-without-kinect-attached


----------



## lokomelo (May 21, 2013)

There still is two details left for me made my decision to buy it on release:

1- MS still keep their ban for the third party controllers? (logitech G27 for example)
2- 360 games will be available for digital download?




FAST6191 said:


> The projector stuff from a few weeks back? Did not mention word one of it, the best we got was some controller PCB shots (sadly the awful streaming meant I can tell you it is a green PCB soldermask, has rumble and not a lot else) and footage of the controller test/prototype lab afterwards on gametrailers (some nice stuff if you are that kind of engineer).


 
Yes, that projector feature! I hope they're saving it for E3. But if they tell nothing about it, maybe they droped the idea.


----------



## pwsincd (May 21, 2013)

Just as well it comes in the box then I suppose, my wii won't function without my gamepad (properly)


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 21, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Just as well it comes in the box then I suppose, my wii won't function without my gamepad (properly)


Only thing is some people dont want the Kinect at all. Some because it drives up the cost of console, some dont want kinect games, and others privacy reasons.


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I did
> Smart TVs are anything but. I have yet to see one with a web browser above android level and not even close to a real browser, the UIs are usually terrible and just bleh on all of it really.
> 
> "the -current- consoles"
> ...


 
Pre apologies for quote mountain.

Everything you said here is pretty much spot on. I wanted to add that Smart TVs are different though because they easily enable native Netflix/Hulu/etc viewing without a PC. I am not sure if anyone actually uses them for a web browser, because they are indeed not suitable for it (especially with a regular TV remote)

I'm seeing a lot of content push at the XB1 launch, but that doesn't work so well for media. Shows and music are not device specific content like games are.

My absolute favorite right now is an unlocked Nexus 7 tablet. Hardware decoding for video (pretty much everything runs full speed) and extremely robust web browsing made it a must buy for me. I can see a LOT of people giving these all in one centers a look and asking themselves, "What does this do that my phone/tablet doesn't do again...?"

On a different subject I'm still really feeling the new dpad.  Don't know why it took MS 10 years to acknowledge the superiority of the classic cross dpad but it's there now which is what matters.  I would love to see Sony suck up their pride and use it as well (the indented dpad is so atrocious for fighters it's not even funny)

About not liking the built in Kinect:


----------



## blaisedinsd (May 21, 2013)

It sounds like the negative rumors- always online, blocks used games- are pretty much true but Microsoft has some smooth talk to try spin it and soften the outcry.  Microsoft-"well you can put a used game in your system and pay a fee online (it will be at least 90% of the purchase price who are we kidding) to install it and play it so yeah of course you can play used games"

If all games must be installed and you then do not need the disc and they are tied to an xbox account and you have to pay a fee to install the game on another account....that is pretty much yeah the console won't play used games. I am open to correction but that's what I have gathered from what I have seen.

Isn't the latest news on Sony is that they will allow publishers to block used games if they want to? Is there a publisher that wouldn't if they could? Isn't that basically a less terrible version of the console won't play used games (in some/possibly all cases).


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


> Xbox One Will Not Function Without Kinect Attached
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-will-not-function-without-kinect-attached


Even when it isn't needed?




pwsincd said:


> Just as well it comes in the box then I suppose, my wii won't function without my gamepad (properly)


Except Xbox one give you so many other options to navigate the menus, yet you can't even enter your game if something happen to it? 
Kinect can't be easy to get repair or replace.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> There still is two details left for me made my decision to buy it on release:
> 
> 1- MS still keep their ban for the third party controllers? (logitech for example)
> 2- 360 games will be available for digital download?



1- Though they did get into an interesting court case with Datel I doubt they dropped that anti cheating method particular cash cow. They do allow third parties though; they tend to have to buy and mod a normal controller, use a passthrough method (see some of the keyboard/mouse things) or speak to MS and buy in the relevant chips. I guess that also troubles my desire for keyboard and mouse on a console.

2- Tough call, emulation might be tough but presumably as a lot might have been built with C#/XNA/similar and other high level code we might see a few ports (or very limited scope emulation/interpreters but they will probably still call it a port), indeed there were a handful of game companies that did little but that for the PS3 this time around and the handhelds have seen such things for years.

@crysalim I forgot about SmartTV level hulu/netflix/"proper" streaming (more amusing it is about the only times I ever used pandora), still reckon that they should have started with something like android and either added to it or moved sideways and had a "netflix" channel type approach though.


----------



## Chary (May 21, 2013)

What a terrible name. I mean, really, that name is as bad as the WiiU. Is the PS4 the only console with a name that sounds like it's something new?


----------



## Arp1 (May 21, 2013)

The names kinda lame... the best I've been able to come up for an abbreviation is the x1..


----------



## donaldgx (May 21, 2013)

Will I be able to play the latest Nintendo 1st party games with this console? If no, not interested


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


> Xbox One Will Not Function Without Kinect Attached
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-will-not-function-without-kinect-attached


 
Heh, that's cute of Microsoft.


----------



## ilman (May 21, 2013)

I don't get Microsoft.  Never have, never will.
I just don't see what all the fuss is about. 
Microsoft are showing me a media device, not a gaming one. If I wanted a media device with some games, I'd save 300$ and get an Ouya or an Android stick. 
The sad part is that this 'all-in-one' machine will probably be a success, because the average consumer just doesn't know any better.
And we seriously need to congratulate the genius who put an old console's name on top of the new one. 
I didn't think that it could get worse than a police siren.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 21, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Even when it isn't needed?.


 
That's what it leads me to believe "Kinect does require to be connected to Xbox One in all cases".


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


> Thats what it leads me to believe "Kinect does require to be connected to Xbox One in all cases"


 
What's worse, having an always-connected internet requirement or having this connected 24/7? Either way, it's their way of trolling.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


> Xbox One Will Not Function Without Kinect Attached
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-will-not-function-without-kinect-attached


...and? It's bundled with the system, why would you _not_ connect it?

It's not a negative point if it's not an additional expense, y'know - it's like complaining that the Wii doesn't function properly if you don't connect a Sensor Bar to it.


----------



## Chary (May 21, 2013)

I'd have really liked to see some new games, but I guess that's what E3 is for.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

donaldgx said:


> Will I be able to play the latest Nintendo 1st party games with this console? If no, not interested



Well they have started to release things on IOS
http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/12/10/official-pokedex-app-coming-to-ios

The Wii U could stand to be doing better.

Companies are fans of money.

You may get your wish.


----------



## Dork (May 21, 2013)

ilman said:


> I don't get Microsoft. Never have, never will.


 
Your avatar fits nicely with this post.


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...and? It's bundled with the system, why would you _not_ connect it?


What if it gets broken? How do I switch to TV while I wait for a replacement Kinect?   D: 

Reminds me of this pic


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> What if it gets broken? How do I switch to TV while I wait for a replacement Kinect? D:
> 
> Reminds me of this pic


Nice pic, _except_ what do you do when your Sensor Bar breaks? I know, you buy another one for a pound, but what do you do when your Wii U Gamepad breaks? _A-ha! Gotcha!_


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...and? It's bundled with the system, why would you _not_ connect it?
> 
> It's not a negative point if it's not an additional expense, y'know - it's like complaining that the Wii doesn't function properly if you don't connect a Sensor Bar to it.


 
I think mainly people are hesitant because its a camera and its required to work and if it breaks you got to pay for a new one or your xbox will not work. And privacy issues, that it drives up cost and nobody wants kinect games. Also  kinect can detect how many users are in the room for drm purposes link.


----------



## Arp1 (May 21, 2013)

ilman said:


> I don't get Microsoft. Never have, never will.
> I just don't see what all the fuss is about.
> Microsoft are showing me a media device, not a gaming one. If I wanted a media device with some games, I'd save 300$ and get an Ouya or an Android stick.
> The sad part is that this 'all-in-one' machine will probably be a success, because the average consumer just doesn't know any better.
> ...


So I guess computers aren't gaming devices to you since they're basically an 'all-in-one'..?


----------



## nasune (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Having the capacity to play a game on one side of the screen and browse the web with the other using the Kinect for walkthroughs or just holding a casual video conversation as you play using the Snap feature _is_ cool. It's not a deal breaker, but it's a great feature - be objective.
> 
> On the competition's system you have to pause your game, put it to Background and then use the browser or the messaging software - on the XBox you don't and that's a unique feature. You can just snap whatever app you need right onto the side of the screen and carry on playing, it's awesome.


 
While I can say that it's technically cool (as in look what we can do with this huge box), to me it's ultimately useless. I mean, when I'm in a game I'll either be in the thick of it and can't afford to keep it running while I do whatever it is I want to do (look up a guide, browse an unrelated website etc.) so I have to pause. Or I'll be in an area where there's nothing, and it makes no difference whether it's paused or not, so I might as well.
In the case of me watching a movie (in the unlikely case that I'll ever use a gaming device to watch a movie), well I'll never want to watch the trailer for another movie or browse some website, etc. at the same time because I'm watching a movie. And if someone were to call/message me I'll either pause the movie if I haven't seen it yet, or ignore the movie while I answer the other person (mind you, this'll be after a lot of complaining, because I'm still watching the fucking movie).

And, leaving aside the second hand games, I really don't like the idea of having keys for games, I mean what if you don't like the game (most stores here have a return policy, I'm kind of doubting it'll be possible with those fucking keys), or a friend wants to borrow one to try it out? They've really fucked that up.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


> I think mainly people are hesitant because its a camera and its required to work and if it breaks you got to pay for a new one or your xbox will not work. And privacy issues, that it drives up cost and nobody wants kinect games. Also kinect can detect how many users are in the room for drm purposes link.


Oh dear, a console not working properly when one of its essential parts breaks - now that's a new one.

The Kinect will _(hopefuly)_ be used as an essential part of the interface as well as an extension of the controller - as I outlined earlier, these complaints are like complaining that the Wii doesn't work properly without a sensor bar ot that the Wii U doesn't work properly without a Gamepad. If what Microsoft said is anything to go by, this will not be an _"add-on"_ like the Kinect - it's going to be an essential part of the whole deal.

As for detecting the amount of people in the room, the technology is _patented_, not _introduced_ which makes a huge difference.



nasune said:


> While I can say that it's technically cool (as in look what we can do with this huge box), to me it's ultimately useless. I mean,when I'm in a game I'll either be in the thick of it and can't afford to keep it running while I do whatever it is I want to do (look up a guide, browse an unrelated website etc.) so I have to pause, or I'll be in an area where there's nothing, and it makes no difference whether it's paused or not, so I might as well.


Looking for tips and tricks online was just an example - you can hold a video conference while you play, you can listen to and manage a playlist you can do a variety of things as it's up to you which Metro App you snap to the side. Say, you want to watch a movie but you still have some spare time... so why not snap a TV Guide to the side and know exactly when you have to switch. Hell, while you're at it, you might as well snap the channel you're about to watch instead and zoom in once the program starts. Sky's the limit here. It's not just technically impressive, it's actually useful.


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nice pic, _except_ what do you do when your Sensor Bar breaks?


Hold a candlelit vigil.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nice pic, _except_ what do you do when your Sensor Bar breaks? I know, you buy another one for a pound, but what do you do when your Wii U Gamepad breaks? _A-ha! Gotcha!_


I'm pretty sure you can still play and access services and games (didn't even) with the wiimote unit it's replace or fixed.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Hold a candlelit vigil.


I'm sure that method comes highly-recommended by Nintendo's techies. 

...by the way, still not sure why it's called a Sensor Bar when it has no sensors in it. _FALSE ADVERTISEMENT MUCH_, Nintendo? 



KingVamp said:


> I'm pretty sure you can still play and access services and games (didn't even) with the wiimote unit it's replace or fixed.


You cannot manipulate the cursor without a WiiMote so you're buggered if your Sensor Bar is broken and you have to rely on ghetto methods to use the system or get a new one... which isn't a big deal because the bar costs next to nothing, but I'm outlining a principle here.
The Kinect is no longer treated as an add-on, it's treated as an essential part of the system. Its nature changes and as such, so should our approach towards it.


----------



## Shadowlurker (May 21, 2013)

Yes, but WHY should it be an essential piece, Why would general gamers want a camera in their face with them barking commands at it? We're not naked skinny cam girls... It's not essential for gaming at all..


----------



## TheRedfox (May 21, 2013)

A new xbox?
*me connects his PC to the TV and attaches a kinect bar, much better graphics xP


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

Shadowlurker said:


> Yes, but WHY should it be an essential piece, Why would general gamers want a camera in their face with them barking commands at it? We're not naked skinny cam girls... It's not essential for gaming at all..


_It is_ when the camera _functions as an extension of the controller_. What if head tracking will be used to tilt the camera in a game you're about to play?

What if _"lifting the controller"_ will lift your shield in the game you're playing as it was said on the presentation? What if moving your arms will send your squadmates to given locations to provide you with cover fire? What if this _"barking commands"_ will be used for team management in a tactical simulation or hell, even an RPG?

_Again, the Kinect is no longer an add-on, it's an integral piece of the set_. Developers will no doubt include interactions with it, much like PS4 developers will add interactions with the PlayStation Eye and the Wii U developers add interactions with the touchscreen.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys

Why won't my Xbox 360 play Xbox One games? 360 is higher than One so the 360 should play One games
I mean the 3DS was obvious because it Went DS, DSi, 3DS so it was the third latest console and the Wii went WiiU so again it went higher, same as PS1,PS2,PS3,PS4

Hope I can solve this problem.


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)

Shadowlurker said:


> Yes, but WHY should it be an essential piece, Why would general gamers want a camera in their face with them barking commands at it? We're not naked skinny cam girls... It's not essential for gaming at all..


 
Sometimes you have to shove a feature down users' throats to make it widely used and leveraged by developers. 
This way, Kinect is taken "for granted". 

When something is just optional (see Circle Pad Pro for 3DS), it receives 1/100 support and usage.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2013)

I have one issue, why is it called "Xbox ONE?" Shouldn't that be the given name for the first xbox? It just seems strange to call it that.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I have one issue, why is it called "Xbox ONE?" Shouldn't that be the given name for the first xbox? It just seems strange to call it that.


 See my above comment


----------



## Necron (May 21, 2013)

Easy, if kinect is needed for the console, but not required in any sense, you can just put a paper in front of it, or anything that covers the lens


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

I really don't see why the Kinect issue is heated all of a sudden, it's now considered _a part of the control scheme_, not an add-on to it. We've seen the glimpses of it in games like _"Ghost Recon: Future Soldier"_ where the Kinect was not used as a separate means of control but as an extension of the controller you already wielded - this is what they're aiming at.

As an add-on, the Kinect was not treated seriously by developers because not all 360 users have one - now that all Xbox One users will have a Kinect 2.0, it can be seemlessly integrated into games and there's no risk of alienating users.



Necron said:


> Easy, if kinect is needed for the console, but not required in any sense, you can just put a paper in front of it, or anything that covers the lens


Might not be as easy as you think - go ahead and aim a WiiMote away from the TV screen in some Wii games _(most notably Call of Duty)_ and see what happens. 
The Kinect might do the same thing - restrict you from further gameplay if it doesn't detect the player.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nice pic, _except_ what do you do when your Sensor Bar breaks? I know, you buy another one for a pound, but what do you do when your Wii U Gamepad breaks? _A-ha! Gotcha!_



The Wii sensor bar is required for the controller to work. The Kinect is not required for anything. Why should it be required to have it connected at all times? So I can say "Xbox...On". Hope the Xbox One (Such a dumb name) gets ripped apart like the WiiU is at the moment. It deserves more verbal abuse.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> See my above comment


 
That didn't seem to answer my question. I'm just a tad bit confused by this naming here. I've personally called the first xbox either the Xbox 1 or the Original xbox since was the first one. Calling this the Xbox ONE would imply it's either the first or ONE is an acronym.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> The Wii sensor bar is required for the controller to work. The Kinect is not required for anything. Why should it be required to have it connected at all times? So I can say "Xbox...On". Hope the Xbox One (Such a dumb name) gets ripped apart like the WiiU is at the moment. It deserves more verbal abuse.


 
It's like you didn't watch the presentation at all... The Kinect _2.0_ will be used for a variety of interface functions - it's _not_ just _"turn on"_ and _"turn off"_ - it will be used for Snap on, for zooming, stretching, changing tabs, for gameplay mechanics - it's _very much required_ to actually _use the system._

As for the name, it's named _"One"_ because by definition it's supposed to encompass all entertainment devices into _one_ device, how is that not clear?


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 21, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Hope the Xbox One (Such a dumb name) gets ripped apart like the WiiU is at the moment. It deserves more verbal abuse.


It's hilariously pathetic when people have personal vendettas against freaking game systems. I mean really, what did the Xbox1 (not even released yet) and the Wii U do to you that makes you wish ill of them?


The Catboy said:


> That didn't seem to answer my question. I'm just a tad bit confused by this naming here. I've personally called the first xbox either the Xbox 1 or the Original xbox since was the first one. Calling this the Xbox ONE would imply it's either the first or ONE is an acronym.


I think the reason for the name is because it's an "All in ONE entertainment system." At least, that's the popular opinion.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 21, 2013)

I did watch the presentation and I was very disappointing. I forgot about the zooming and snapping, forgive me. I can see why it is necessary now.

And I didn't say the name wasn't clear. I understand what they're trying to do. You know, it nearly made me have to think when I heard it to try and work out what they meant.


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)

Notice how nobody cares or ever cared that much about BC in Xbox-land (even from xbox_the_First to x360 compatibility was only 50%), because 90% games are disposable annual releases to whom people don't feel any kind of emotional bond and are superseded by next year release.

Ohhh I so wish I could re-play Fable or that Forza episode that's now 2 iterations away, or Madden NFL 09. Not.

In Sony-land and Nintendo-land BC is far more important and appreciated.


----------



## xist (May 21, 2013)

Meanwhile at Sony HQ agreement all round over naming conventions -





https://twitter.com/KazHiraiCEO/status/336910138478837760

Is it actually possible the ONE could actually put people off rather than representing the ONE box needed to unify home entertainment?

(before anyone starts it's a parody account...)


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I think the reason for the name is because it's an "All in ONE entertainment system." At least, that's the popular opinion.


I guess that makes sense.  Kinda wish they thought it out more though and came up with something better, even 720 would work better then ONE, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 21, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's hilariously pathetic when people have personal vendettas against freaking game systems. I mean really, what did the Xbox1 (not even released yet) and the Wii U do to you thank m that makes you wish ill of them?



What did Microsoft do to me? Give me one of the worst presentations ever for a "video game console" and made me realize what direction video games are heading.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 21, 2013)

Youtube will be flooding with gameplay footage.
Xbox video recorder for games 

I guess I will still use my avermedia live gamer and elgato


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> What did Microsoft do to me? Give me one of the worst presentations ever for a "video game console" and made me realize what direction video games are heading.


 
I know it's a cliched response at this point, but really, I beg you don't cry.


----------



## Maxternal (May 21, 2013)

(tl;dr)

Yay, xbox looks like a box again.
hope they don't pull a Wii U and no one confuses xbox one with a xbox 1 retro re-release.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 21, 2013)

xist said:


> Meanwhile at Sony HQ agreement all round over naming conventions -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Atari 7800: "Bitch, please!"


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> (tl;dr)
> hope they don't pull a Wii U and no one confuses xbox one with a xbox 1 retro re-release.


 
They sacrificed consumer awareness (x720 would have been instantly understandable by anyone) for elegance and not being banal/predictable.

It should be noted though that often Wiis and Wii_Us are bought by oblivious parents for little kiddies, whereas gamers of 15+ will buy their OWN x1 and surely know what they're talking about. While this is a broad generalization, statistically it could make the naming issue less relevant.


----------



## dgwillia (May 21, 2013)

Like I said earlier, meh. Only way I really see myself getting one anytime near launch is that my cousin gets an extra one (Since he gets Xbox consoles/promo items all the time).


----------



## Densetsu (May 21, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/you-will-be-able-to-trade-xbox-one-games-online-micros-509140825

I don't know how I feel about this. On the one hand I'm not in the habit of borrowing/lending games with friends and IDGAF about GameStop, but this seems kind of wrong.


----------



## xist (May 21, 2013)

It's just really, really confused. Either MS don't know what they're doing yet so are stalling, or they do and they're not revealing it because they want to scare as many people into Sony's arms as possible. It's ridiculous not to quash these negative thoughts at this point so why hold back on the info about used games which was one point of contention in the lead up to today.

From the info we do have it seems you can only pass on used games online...so that sounds like an account tied scheme where you'll probably get points or something for your activation code. Bricks and mortar stores will be really happy...


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

I like how Microsoft gets flack for _"not innovating much for 8 years" (which isn't true in itself, but hey)_... and then...

when the company tries to innovate by treating the XBox One as something _more than a console..._
...and tries to encompass_ the entire home entertainment sphere in one device..._
...giving it _control over every other device in the room_ for the sake of convenience so that you don't even have to move your butt off the sofa...
...by giving you _the capacity to do several things at the same time on one screen with Snap On or on several screens with SmartGlass_ and controlling all this with gestures and voice commands...
...thanks to the updated Kinect...
...which allows them to _merge physical controls with motion controls_ to create _"motion-assisted"_ controls, giving you the capacity to, say, physically point at the screen to tell your NPC's where they're supposed to go, lift a shield or perform various in-game tasks with _actual gestures_ while still using a standard controller at the same time...
...which is an updated version of the fantastic 360 controller, now with Force Feedback-capable triggers...
...and still gets flack, except now for innovating.

Like, I don't even own any Microsoft systems but I'm shocked by the negativity wave here. Can't wait till E3.


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> http://kotaku.com/you-will-be-able-to-trade-xbox-one-games-online-micros-509140825
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this. On the one hand I'm not in the habit of borrowing/lending games with friends and IDGAF about GameStop, but this seems kind of wrong.


 
Well at least is something (being eventually able to UNLINK the game from your xbox live account and somehow resell the license). Try reselling a 3DS or WiiU digital game.


----------



## SifJar (May 21, 2013)

RE: Used games having an "activation fee":







https://twitter.com/XboxSupport3/status/336937800702238722


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how Microsoft gets flack for not innovating for 8 years... and then...
> 
> when the company tries to innovate by treating the XBox One as something _more than a console_
> tries to encompass_ the entire home entertainment sphere in one device..._
> ...


I dunno, maybe because they're

Blocking used games, forcing you to pay full price to play them
Forcing you to connect to the internet to "activate" your games.
Increased emphasis on Kinect, making it a mandatory feature of the system.
The Xbox One isn't looking too good right now. Whatever improvements/innovations they have made are negated by all the negative news regarding the system.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 21, 2013)

I thought the point of this conference was clear up the rumors and speculation circulating around the XBOX One but it just seems to be causing even more confusion.


----------



## crysalim (May 21, 2013)

Cmoooon, the original Xbox playing videos was innovation. PS3 running Linux was innovation (disregarding Sony's self destructive behavior momentarily). Just throwing everything into multimedia in a console at the end of 2013? It's not innovation - it's dangerously behind the curve.

We all own so many devices by now. If anyone is going to use one device for everything, it's going to be a well researched and taken care of piece of hardware, and a game console doesn't fit the bill. Just like Gordon Ramsey says, you play to your strengths.

Xbox 360 = win because of Xbox live and countless exclusives. What MS really needed was a huge push on the interactivity of the new Xbox live for XB1. Someone mentioned game streaming and recording - THAT is what would get me excited as a gamer (we need some kinda money throwing smiley, that's what I would put here, but here's the next best thing  )


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how Microsoft gets flack for _"not innovating much for 8 years" (which isn't true in itself, but hey)_... and then...
> 
> when the company tries to innovate by treating the XBox One as something _more than a console..._
> ...and tries to encompass_ the entire home entertainment sphere in one device..._
> ...


 
Who said we have to appreciate innovation just for the sake of it being innovation.

There's innovation and innovation. 

How about innovating in the GAMING space instead of showing "Call of Dookie 17" or "Madden NFL Current Year - now with animated players' dandruff and realistic hot dog stands"?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> http://kotaku.com/you-will-be-able-to-trade-xbox-one-games-online-micros-509140825
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this. On the one hand I'm not in the habit of borrowing/lending games with friends and IDGAF about GameStop, but this seems kind of wrong.



I can only hope that if this happens that devs/publishers do not get a cut of the fees, sadly there probably will be some arm twisting and it might happen but one can hope.

One can also hope it will not happen at all and a court somewhere makes it unworkable.


----------



## GameWinner (May 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> I dunno, maybe because they're
> 
> Blocking used games, forcing you to pay full price to play them
> Forcing you to connect to the internet to "activate" your games.
> ...


 
If this is really all true than I'm staying far away from this console.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> I dunno, maybe because they're
> 
> Blocking used games, forcing you to pay full price to play them *<--- You can also sell and trade your used games online what you conveniently forgot to mention.*
> Forcing you to connect to the internet to "activate" your games. *<--- You can also de-activate them and trade them in, what you conveniently forgot to mention. It's not Always-Online, it's Online for activating a game and for that only.*
> ...


I disagree...?


----------



## fluffykiwi (May 21, 2013)

XBox = original = XBox
XBox 360....360=circle so Xbox 0
Now XBox One = Xbox 1

Next should be XBox Too.



Whether always online is required is not a major point to me but it sounds like it would really need always online to work at its best. For displaying what's trending, friends, Skype, internet browsing, Cloud storage, Guide, ESPN partnership etc. You'd have the option of offline but lose a lot of the functionality.

I have a good internet connection, i.e. 120Mb, my PC is always connected, and phones etc connect to the permanent WiFi, even been known to run netflix, twitter, facebook via my BluRay player, but the simple fact that I lost the stream about 15 minutes in when XBox.com became unavailable put any necessity for online connection in context.

As soon as an internet connection is required you include somewhere others can affect the functionality. Hence why I'll never buy a game, movie or music for storage only on cloud. I've only recently accepted downloading games, which I always have access to, I'm not putting myself at the mercy of some anonymous server.

I dont think I'm the target audience as I already have a decent media setup, and do not think a remote control is that complicated.  I wanted a games console for games.


----------



## nasune (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how Microsoft gets flack for _"not innovating much for 8 years" (which isn't true in itself, but hey)_... and then...
> 
> when the company tries to innovate by treating the XBox One as something _more than a console..._
> ...and tries to encompass_ the entire home entertainment sphere in one device..._
> ...


 
I don't think it gets flack because it's innovative per se, but because it's innovative in ways we don't want or have no use for (I for example would never use most of these things, except for trying it out once). I mean it's like having a console that you have to use your wang to control (pee to the left, move to the left, get an erection and jump ), it's innovative, but no one is really waiting for such a thing. Now I'm holding of judgment because I'm going for the games, and not the console, but it really doesn't invite me to buy one from what I know of it so far (even though I'll probably end up buying it at some point for completion's sake).


----------



## GBA rocks (May 21, 2013)

Basically x1 disc games are really digital releases downloaded "by truck".
You install them on the HDD, activate them to your account and use them with the same limitations of digital releases.
They just spare you the download of 25-50GB of data. (good if you have caps or a slow network)
It's an interesting model and MS so far is the only one allowing at least some form of resale (still to be defined).


----------



## B-Blue (May 21, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2013)

GBA rocks said:


> Basically x1 disc games are really digital releases downloaded "by truck".
> You install them on the HDD, activate them to your account and use them with the same limitations of digital releases.
> They just spare you the download of 25-50GB of data. (good if you have caps or a slow network)
> It's an interesting model and MS so far is the only one allowing at least some form of resale (still to be defined).


Exactly. The fact that you can resell digital purchases is pretty neat, it's a feature _not present on Nintendo's or Sony's system_ and something users of Digital Downloads cried for for years.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Exactly. The fact that you can resell digital purchases is pretty neat, it's a feature _not present on Nintendo's or Sony's system_ and something users of Digital Downloads cried for for years.


 
And I kinda wish it was an option on the Wii U, but for one reason or another it's not.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

I like the idea of full installs rather than Data Installs - it's something I always wanted and never got from a home console. Now, the activation thing _does_ bother me a little, _but_ I do like the fact that I don't have to grind the laser of the system. All I have to do is install the game and I'll never have to use the disc again unless I uninstall the game at one point and I'll feel like playing it again in the future.

_Protecting the optical drive from wear and tear_ being one of the _main reasons_ why USB/Alternative Loaders were invented for various systems, just thought I should mention that. This console allows you to protect your optical drive out-of-the-box, which is pretty neat.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

This should be updated in the OP
http://news.xbox.com/2013/05/qa


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 22, 2013)

PS4 it is.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> PS4 it is.


 
Likewise.


----------



## Snailface (May 22, 2013)

Microsoft said:
			
		

> _Q:    Does Xbox One require an “always on” Internet connection?_
> A:    No, it *does not have to be always connected,* but Xbox One does* require a connection to the Internet*. We’re designing Xbox One to be your all-in-one entertainment system that is connected to the cloud and always ready. We are also designing it so you can play games and watch Blu-ray movies and live TV if you lose your connection.


Clever play on words to hide the fact this thing has to be connected to the internet -- just not continuously.

Maybe its a once/5min check, who knows. Its effectively the same as forced online.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Clever play on words to hide the fact this thing has to be connected to the internet -- just not continuously.
> 
> Maybe its a once/5min check, who knows. Its effectively the same as forced online.


 
That would be called "sugar-coating" I believe.


----------



## GBA rocks (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Exactly. The fact that you can resell digital purchases is pretty neat, it's a feature _not present on Nintendo's or Sony's system_ and something users of Digital Downloads cried for for years.



To be fair, MS is also the first (in the console space) to face this kind of situation (= selling ONLY digitally activated account-linked games), hence the need to come up with a solution.

Sony and Nintendo still give you the option to buy play-it-anywhere self-sufficient retail disc games, for the most part.


----------



## Shadowlurker (May 22, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Clever play on words to hide the fact this thing has to be connected to the internet -- just not continuously.
> 
> Maybe its a once/5min check, who knows. Its effectively the same as forced online.


 
Kotaku just reported that the check is apparently 24 hours, and I assume after which you can't play...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Shadowlurker said:


> Kotaku just reported that the check is apparently 24 hours, and I assume after which you can't play...


 
Boy, Microsoft knows how to attract potential customers, don't they?

Everyone has consistent, stable high speed internet after all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> > I dunno, maybe because they're
> >
> > Blocking used games, forcing you to pay full price to play them *<--- You can also sell and trade your used games online what you conveniently forgot to mention.*
> > Forcing you to connect to the internet to "activate" your games. *<--- You can also de-activate them and trade them in, what you conveniently forgot to mention. It's not Always-Online, it's Online for activating a game and for that only.*
> ...


There are no details on this supposed solution to sell and trade used games online. Even so, you can't play used games without paying Microsoft the full price of the game (not just a fee) so no more bringing games over to a friend's house.

They killed the retail used market for Xbox One games so you won't be able to go to Gamestop to purchase a used game for cheap. Now you have to buy them online through whatever convoluted system Microsoft has set up.

Having to get permission (by activating online) from Microsoft to play a game is ridiculous. What about all those people who never connect their system to the internet or people with spotty connections who will be prevented from playing until their internet comes back online.

And unlike a Wiimote, Kinect doesn't offer any actual gameplay improvements aside from flailing your arms like an idiot. Personally, I think it's a pointless addition and shouldn't be a mandatory part of the console. Not to mention that Kinect isn't exactly the most reliable device for something that's going to be always on.

All these moves are completely consumer unfriendly and unless you own stock in Microsoft, I don't know why anyone would try to justify these moves.

*edit: *and it has forced online too.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

soulx said:


> There are no details on this supposed solution to sell and trade used games online. Even so, you can't play used games without paying Microsoft the full price of the game (not just a fee) so no more bringing games over to a friend's house.
> 
> They killed the retail used market for Xbox One games so you won't be able to go to Gamestop to purchase a used game for cheap. Now you have to buy them online through whatever convoluted system Microsoft has set up.
> 
> ...


 
Funny you should mention stock, Sony's went up after the Xbox was announced today. Microsoft knows its customers like the back of their hands!


----------



## wolf-snake (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because the PS3 didn't suffer from YLOD's and the early Wii's didn't suffer from the lesser-known Blue Disc Slot of Death when their GPU's fried themselves.
> 
> C'mon. All early revisions of hardware come with certain flaws.


Actually both my white launch wii and my fat launch ps3 are still alive and work just fine and I bough the 3 consoles almost at the same time never had a problem with those 2 but the 360 didn't hold on a week.


----------



## heartgold (May 22, 2013)

So I can't lend my friends my games and vice versa without some fee involved lol oh dear...

I take this word from the Microsoft higher ups who confirmed this to multiple media presses then their shitty support team who has posted false stuff before.

Also if your net is down for a day or two, no gaming for you. This is jokes,.



> Kotaku: If I’m playing a single player game, do I have to be online at least once per hour or something like that? Or can I go weeks and weeks?
> 
> Harrison: I believe it’s 24 hours.
> 
> ...


http://kotaku.com/xbox-one-does-require-internet-connection-cant-play-o-509164109


----------



## narutofan777 (May 22, 2013)

I have empathy of anybody that purchases a xbox one if indeed there is a monthly/daily login requirement.

What is worse is I know some people that do not pay attention to the news and will subsequently purchase an xbox one only to be bitten by the online requirement.

One example of such a group are 60 year olds types that do not know how to download malwarebytes that would enable them to remove the hundreds of viruses that infect their computer. Indeed such a crowd probably do not know what a virus is.

ummm. i feel bad for any1 who buys xbox one cuz they gonna need monthly internet access.

watch, i kno some ppl who dont pay attention to the news r gonna buy xbox one and expect it to have offline mode 24/7.

example: like those 60 year olds who dont kno how to download malwarebytes to remove 100 viruses off tha computer. they prob dont even kno wat a virus is.


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

The more I look at it the less I like the "retro" design....How many Xbox's does it take to build a massive blocky ugly massive thing? ONE!


----------



## Terenigma (May 22, 2013)

Who cares about the Xbox one having a 24 hour "must connect to online" rule? Nobody will buy one.

They have a shitty designed console that looks like a briefcase that was made in a backalley, from what little gameplay they showed it looks insanely inferior to the PS4, the controller looks awful and nothing of any interest was actually announced apart from "promises of 15 exclusive games" hell the call of duty game even looked shit. PS4 is going to shit all over the Xbox one next gen.

No I'm not a fanboy, just stating the facts.


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

never mind


----------



## Sefi (May 22, 2013)

They better put a huge sticker on the front of the box saying "Internet Required", or else there's going to be tons of complaints from those not aware of this and end up returning it.  

Now if they suddenly announced that online would be completely free (hahahahaha ya right) then they could really quiet down the talk all over about it requiring internet connection (at start and then every 24 hours apparently?) for playing any game.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 22, 2013)

I can't wait until the youtube videos showing the Xbox 1's destruction are posted, because the only thing it's useful for is something to take your frustrations and anger on.

Oh and my response to the lack of constant offline mode


----------



## narutofan777 (May 22, 2013)

Personally I would not be surprised if the xbox one gets the same type of exclusives as the 360, anybody that that watched previous Microsoft E3 presentations knowing what they are. What comes to my mind when I think of xbox 360 exclusives is halo, forza and gears of war with precious little else.

When I think of ps3, I think of the last of us, journey, heavy rain, beyond souls, uncharted, metal gear solid 4 guns of the patriots, little big planet, god of war 3, demon's souls, and such. 

---

i wouldnt b surprised if xbox one gets the same type of exclusives like xbox 360. what comes to my mind when i think of xbox 360 is halo, forza and gears of war. notthing else.

when i think of ps3, i think of the last of us, journey, heavy rain, beyond souls, uncharted, metal gear solid 4 guns of the patriots, little big planet, god of war 3, demons souls, and such.


----------



## Terenigma (May 22, 2013)

I apologise if this has already been posted but More bad news

So if this is correct, no more lending games to friends? They have to pay the full price of the game to play it on their console even if you already own the game...


----------



## Shadowlurker (May 22, 2013)

Well I think this is a very nice response... 




Gotta love Sony humour!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

And here I was thinking Microsoft knew better.




Spoiler



NOT!


----------



## narutofan777 (May 22, 2013)

What is wrong with Microsoft. Do they know how people used to play games back in the day?

These companies shouldn't remove the social aspect of sharing games. 

---

whats wrong with microsoft, lol. do they how people use 2 play games bak in the day?

these companies shouldn't remove the social aspect of sharing games.


----------



## GBA rocks (May 22, 2013)

heartgold said:


> So I can't lend my friends my games and vice versa without some fee involved lol oh dear...


 
It's not a "fee", what will probably happen is that you'll have to RE-BUY the license for the game to play it on an xbox logged to another xbox live account, like you would have to re-buy any Nintendo or Sony digital release. After that, your friends also OWN the game and can play it indefinitely. It's not a "fee", it's the price to buy the game altogether. The DISC is just a means of carrying the data. It's like lending an SD card with 3DS or Wii games on it, there must be the correct DRMs on the console for the games to load.



> I take this word from the Microsoft higher ups who confirmed this to multiple media presses then their shitty support team who has posted false stuff before.
> 
> Also if your net is down for a day or two, no gaming for you. This is jokes,.
> 
> ...


 
Tinfoil hat theory: these vague comments could also be a way for MS to purposely create controversy and generate debate/buzz online, and then the inevitable relief when this is proved to be not true.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

GBA rocks said:


> It's not a "fee", what will probably happen is that you'll have to RE-BUY the license for the game to play it on an xbox logged to another xbox live account, like you would have to re-buy any Nintendo or Sony digital release. After that, your friends also OWN the game and can play it indefinitely. It's not a "fee", it's the price to buy the game altogether. The DISC is just a means of carrying the data. It's like lending an SD card with 3DS or Wii games on it, there must be the correct DRMs on the console for the games to load.
> 
> 
> 
> Tinfoil hat theory: these vague comments could also be a way for MS to purposely create controversy and generate debate/buzz online, and then the inevitable relief when this is proved to be not true.


 
How cute.


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

It's funny how the same jokes that were made about the original Xbox can just be recycled here after skipping the 360...whoever designed that thing probably lives in a house decorated with breeze blocks. Does anyone honestly think this is a step forward in aesthetics? Would this be the one box you'd want under your TV and can you see this putting the less gaming enthused off?



Spoiler



These were the joke images i was referring to


----------



## Terenigma (May 22, 2013)

Anyone remember the old days when games came out?

It was great, you could buy the game and put the cart in, sit through about 5 seconds of game developer intros and get stuck straight into the game. It had cheat codes built in to make the game more fun, many of the games were built with a multiplayer element so you could sit with your friends/family/partner and have a social time enjoying the game then lend it to your friend or family member for them to play it and enjoy it.

Now? Buy the game, turn on the console, wait 20 seconds for the console to load up and another 20 seconds for you to "sign in" and heaven forbid you have internet connection problems so you spend 5 mins fixing it, finally you are.....at the menu of the console, put the disc in, let the updates load (y'know, for a game that JUST came out) then finally get stuck into... wait no... its checking the internet connection again....nope, I don't wanna get the DLC for a game I haven't played yet... oh... I have to so I can start the game? Ok then... £10 later and 10mins later you are in the game! Awesome! Bet the wait was totally worth it, first things first does it have multiplayer? It does?! Awesome... oh wait.... online only. ah well, sorry guys (Friends and GF go home) well at least I can enjoy the game on my own... oh wait its shit and totally not worth it I guess I'll give it to my friend, oh wait... I can't do that because they need to buy it, I'm too lazy to sell it... I guess I'll put it on the shelf and get my N64 out and invite my friends round to play mario kart!


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

Dunno about you but I like the design of the original Xbox. It's a beast and most importantly, i've never had one that's broken down.


----------



## Jan1tor (May 22, 2013)

Well..... I don't want this in my living room. I want my living room for just watching movies. I'd like it in my hobby room where I use my computer and other gaming systems with a television. Sorry I don't have a gynormas room so the kinect thing won't work properly in there any way nor do I have the room to be jumping around in there. What? no backwards compatibility! What? Have to pay extra fee for used games! And it is bigger than an old VHS I used to have, where will I put it? 

Ok sounds nice fast switching, skype, record game playback. How many accounts do you have to pay for or can you do the family thing still? Not too impressed. And sorry I don't have a smart phone to use as a remote. Not going to buy a $200 dollar smart phone & contract to use as a remote. I'll stick with my tracfone that works great for me. I was more impressed with the PS4 and even it didn't excite me much. I think I'll stick with my Xbox 360 & Wii U. I can get accomplished everything I need to enjoy with them for quite a while.


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> I apologise if this has already been posted but More bad news
> 
> So if this is correct, no more lending games to friends? They have to pay the full price of the game to play it on their console even if you already the game...


 
Actually from what I been reading games would be system and gamertag locked like dlc and other digital content already are on the 360. But still is a big blow to used games.

Either way things should be straightened out by microsoft by either E3 or sooner.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

And I thought the wii-u was a stupid name...
As for the console it just sounds like a fucking hd media device and I already have one of them!
oh yeah and the xbox one has no geames!! 

NOT INTERESTED


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2013)

I don't want a beast sized console, especially one that's larger than my 1987 VHS player.


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> Anyone remember the old days when games came out?


 
You obviously missed the days of R Tape Loading Error (0:1).


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

Chary said:


> I don't want a beast sized console, especially one that's larger than my 1987 VHS player.


 
Haha. Fair enough.


----------



## VMM (May 22, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Xbox One? Really? Out of all of the cool project code names that were floating around, out of everything that they could have picked, that's what they went with?
> 
> I swear, if the Playstation 4 is named anything but the Playstation 4, I'm going to make it a point to get every person in the console naming division of every company fired and replaced with people that don't make names with the potential to confuse the shit out of their consumer base. It isn't that hard to make a console name that relates improvement and progress, but I'm starting to think those that name consoles these days feel the exact opposite way about it.


 

Playstation -> Playstation 2 -> Playstation 3 -> ???
Sony have always been using this strategy so don't expect a new unique name,
I think that everyone's bet is it will be called Playstation 4.
While there is no originality in this, it's a way of playing safe,
everybody can see that they are different consoles and can see a progress line.

Nintendo have a lot of trouble with people confusing WiiU as a tablet for Wii or a new Wii model,
and I bet there will be quite some trouble with this new Xbox.
If this is Xbox One, what do we call the original Xbox,
and how to convince people that Xbox One > Xbox 360?
Do you see where it's getting to?


----------



## narutofan777 (May 22, 2013)

so basically xbox one requires internet access 24/7.


----------



## Terenigma (May 22, 2013)

xist said:


> You obviously missed the days of R Tape Loading Error (0:1).



haha! True I never owned the spectrum but the oldest I go back is Commodore 64 and the worst I had to deal with was finding a pencil to wrap up the tape again lol at least the current gen doesn't have loading times like those beasts, all those trippy colours and let's not forget the best thing about the loading on the C64...~


Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 22, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> What did Microsoft do to me? Give me one of the worst presentations ever for a "video game console" and made me realize what direction video games are heading.


How awful. I'm sorry, I didn't realize that they owed you anything... Especially since you're not going to be their customer, apparently.


Gahars said:


> I know it's a cliched response at this point, but really, I beg you don't cry.


It never gets old... And it's been gone for a while anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Remember when game consoles were all about playing games? That's okay, I don't remember either.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How awful. I'm sorry, I didn't realize that they owed you anything... Especially since you're not going to be their customer, apparently.


 
I stuck with them from the very beginning of the 360's life. Replacing at least 4 faulty Xbox's. They owe me more than the shit I received today or yesterday I guess.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Remember when game consoles were all about playing games? That's okay, I don't remember either.


introducing: the xbox media PC


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 22, 2013)

This is freaking awesome. I'm quite excited, but I never even played with a Xbox 360, or any Microsoft's video gaming. However, why the hell are people here so judgmental on some new news about a new release or whatever?
Although, Sony will get jealous than they're gonna try to add something better.
Also, that's kind of hilarious. KingVamp said that first it was:
Xbox, 360, and now one? That's actually funny and true.


----------



## kehkou (May 22, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## VMM (May 22, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> HEY, NEW HALO TV SERIES! YAY!
> 
> I'm hyped for the Halo TV series.


 

That's the only thing that made me interested,
I mean Spielberg making a halo tv series, how can't this be good?

I just hope they don't try to charge me for the tv series or force me to watch it in Xbox One,
and since we're talking about M$ , I can see this happening


----------



## weavile001 (May 22, 2013)

VMM said:


> That's the only thing that made me interested,
> I mean Spielberg making a halo tv series, how can't this be good?
> 
> I just hope they don't try to charge me for the tv series or force me to watch it in Xbox One,
> and since we're talking about M$ , I can see this happening


You can always go to youtube and search for someone who recorded the episodes....


----------



## VMM (May 22, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> You can always go to youtube and search for someone who recorded the episodes....


 
Good Idea  , I could do this, or download it from torrent sites in HD 
Anyway, MS ain't getting ma money


----------



## djricekcn (May 22, 2013)

paying a fee for used = stupidest crap ever, no bc I can tolerate...paying a fee for a used/borrowed game is just stupid


----------



## ggyo (May 22, 2013)

There's a lot wrong with the Xbox One... so much...

But a lot of people [on this forum] already had their opinions premeditated and made before any real details were even revealed. So no matter what happens, and what changes, even if it turns into the greatest console in existence, and everybody has the potential to have the most fun they've ever had with video games through the Xbox One (which I won't rule out as a possibility... but hell no, it's not a probability), it won't matter because everybody's already made up their mind before a release, before a reveal, and before any real information, simply because it's an Xbox.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 22, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> I stuck with them from the very beginning of the 360's life. Replacing at least 4 faulty Xbox's. They owe me more than the shit I received today or yesterday I guess.


So explain this: Why didn't you stop supporting them after the first faulty one? Or the second, or even third?

"Fool me once, shame on you, but fool me twice..."


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> So explain this: Why didn't you stop supporting them after the first faulty one? Or the second, or even third?
> 
> "Fool me once, shame on you, but fool me twice..."


 
Do you really want me to point out why I like the 360 a lot more than the One so far?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

ggyo said:


> it won't matter because everybody's already made up their mind before a release, before a reveal, and before any real information, simply because it's an Xbox.


 
I was thinking of getting one but after seeing this monstrosity of a fuck up *media PC* I'm not touching it with a 50 foot clown pole!


----------



## VMM (May 22, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Do you really want me to point out why I like the 360 a lot more than the One so far?


 

Why buying 4 damn consoles?
I think xwatchmanx is trying to show you, how nonsensical an idea it is that you supported the previous Xbox generation with 4 consoles, but are refusing to support it now, when it has all new technology and great chances of not having the same problem as before.
Do you understand it now?

When my X360 had 3RL, I said screw M$,
I ain't paying a suicidal console twice.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

VMM said:


> Why buying 4 damn consoles?
> I think xwatchmanx is trying to show you, how nonsensical an idea it is that you supported the previous Xbox generation with 4 consoles, but are refusing to support it now, when it has all new technology and great chances of not having the same problem as before.
> Do you understand it now?
> 
> ...


 
All the negative features with the One, it's the complete opposite to the 360 (for the most part). I didn't buy them to watch TV on, I wanted to play games on them. I wanted to purchase pre-owned games and play them without any problems. I wanted to borrow games without any problems. Knowing that I can collect games for my 360 and play them in 10 years is a good investment in my eyes. Purchasing the One isn't a good investment. It's worthless in 10 years. In short, it's a pile of fucking shit.

Plus, modding any console is always the way to go for me. JTAG/RGH just made the console much better for me.


----------



## VMM (May 22, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> All the negative features with the One, it's the complete opposite to the 360 (for the most part). I didn't buy them to watch TV on, I wanted to play games on them. I wanted to purchase pre-owned games and play them without any problems. I wanted to borrow games without any problems. Knowing that I can collect games for my 360 and play them in 10 years is a good investment in my eyes. Purchasing the One isn't a good investment. It's worthless in 10 years. In short, it's a pile of fucking shit.
> 
> Plus, modding any console is always the way to go for me. JTAG/RGH just made the console much better for me.


 

Now you said something interesting.
This is a complete different matter, and I can understand your thinking.

But why didn't you say this in 1st place?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

VMM said:


> Now you said something interesting.
> This is a complete different matter, and I can understand your thinking.
> 
> But why didn't you say this in 1st place?


 
I couldn't be bothered typing it all out


----------



## ggyo (May 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> I was thinking of getting one but after seeing this monstrosity of a fuck up *media PC* I'm not touching it with a 50 foot clown pole!


I'm reluctantly in the same boat. They took that God-awful Nintendo practice of tying purchases to a console and utilized it with disc software as well. That's the big (and only) problem for me. The once-a-day online is a problem for many others, but not me.

The redeeming quality is that you can sign into your Gamertag on other consoles and play games tied to your original console... and since I don't ever even buy used games (because Gamestop/EB Games have just become middle men con artists through the monetization of the practice), it's not a problem... but I DO resell used games prolifically, so that's gonna cut into the resale value.

It's a good look for the PS4, either way.


----------



## hhs (May 22, 2013)

I don't buy used games like I did back in high school and university because I'm in Korea where digital copies are just easier but I'm wary of any time I see anti-consumer creep. When I see Microsoft consolidating the distribution of games and choking out second hand sales or channels I boycott them.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

Inside this forum, all I see is BOOOO NEXTBOX GONNA FAIL SO HARD BOOOO. 

But at Target today, I was at the electronics desk and literally was Bombarded with people asking if there was already a pre order for Xbox One, or people just buzzing about it. 
People are absolutely stoked. Including myself. 
I also checked by GameStop (it's literally right next to my work) on my 15 min break, and just enjoyed hyping it up with everyone else about the coming Xbox. 

Again, let's remember that it's got 15 EXCLUSIVES coming in the FIRST year of its life cycle. 8 of which are COMPLETELY NEW FRANCHISES. 
And to people complaining about the Kinect, did you see the demo/display about that thing? It's freaking stunning how sensitive it is. 
It's not Gimmicky, it's a revolution. Literally I won't need my remote for almost anything to function the Xbox until I start playing certain games. 
And I saw someone say,"Unless you wanna flap your arms like an idiot." 
Because we didn't do that with wii remotes for years right? Except instead of flapping, we mostly practiced our jerk off technique. 

Just because its integrating all this social media stuff, doesn't mean its a bad thing. 
People are STOKED about it. It makes it so much cooler and easier to stay connected with people, share your accomplishments, browse things from your couch on your tv without a need for a smart tv. 

I for one, am pretty much sold on the Xbox One now. My hype can only go up~


----------



## Parasite X (May 22, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> All the negative features with the One, it's the complete opposite to the 360 (for the most part). I didn't buy them to watch TV on, I wanted to play games on them. I wanted to purchase pre-owned games and play them without any problems. I wanted to borrow games without any problems. Knowing that I can collect games for my 360 and play them in 10 years is a good investment in my eyes. Purchasing the One isn't a good investment. It's worthless in 10 years. In short, it's a pile of fucking shit.
> 
> 
> Plus, modding any console is always the way to go for me. JTAG/RGH just made the console much better for me.



Why do you think that ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

at least this will stop some of the wiiu bashing


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> And I saw someone say,"Unless you wanna flap your arms like an idiot."
> Because we didn't do that with wii remotes for years right? Except instead of flapping, we mostly practiced our jerk off technique.


Having played both the Wii and owning a Kinect myself I can safely say that at least with the Wiimotes you get some kind of reaction when I shake it. With the kinect it feels like I can try to jerk it off the best I can but it just won't work like it should.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Having played both the Wii and owning a Kinect myself I can safely say that at least with the Wiimotes you get some kind of reaction when I shake it. With the kinect it feels like I can try to jerk it off the best I can but it just won't work like it should.


But looking at the tech demo THAT'S CHANGED NOW. 
Believe me, I own a 360/kinect and even I know it wasn't as amazing as it could have been. 
But the Xbox One has a brand new Kinect. An Amazing one at that. One that literally can record every fluid motion you do. It can even sense your freaking heartbeat!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Inside this forum, all I see is BOOOO NEXTBOX GONNA FAIL SO HARD BOOOO.
> 
> But at Target today, I was at the electronics desk and literally was Bombarded with people asking if there was already a pre order for Xbox One, or people just buzzing about it.
> People are absolutely stoked. Including myself.
> ...


 
Of course there will be people who are stoked for it, no one's denying it, but let's be honest.

Here is the main issue,* in my opinion*.

Xbox One requires an online connection no matter how they sugarcoat it ("You don't have to be online all the time, just once a day" trolololol). If the internet infrastructure in the US didn't suck balls compared to the rest of the world, it wouldn't be an issue at all. Therein lies the issue; not everyone has a stable internet connection, much less high speed cable. That to me sounds like Microsoft is apathetic to those who have dial up or unstable internet and caters to those who have Verizon fiOS or OC3072 internet speeds. Forcing a console to go online when not everyone wants to play online is not a very wise thing to do, no matter what anyone might tell you. Game verification should be a one time thing, but not something to force users to do. No one should have to be forced to do it. Before people mention Steam, let me state that you only need to be online to verify the game once.

The design is hideous. Yes, it is essentially an entertainment center, but did they really have to make it look like a Betamax player from the late 70's? I thought that consoles whole purpose was to, you know, play games. Again, say what you will, *this is ONLY my opinion*, people should be allowed to voice it as they please. Other people will think differently than me and will try to misconstrue it I'm sure. If that happens, so be it. I don't like DRM or any form of forced internet connection, but that's me.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> at least this will stop some of the wiiu bashing


Or the XBOX fans will double-down on their Wii U bashing to deflect attention. D:


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Or the XBOX fans will double-down on their Wii U bashing to deflect attention. D:


 
That'll be the day!


----------



## mkdms14 (May 22, 2013)

Ok I have not read through all 17 pages of this post yet soo forgive me if it was already mentioned.  Just read an article on IGN that said despite the mixed messages that have been thrown around concerning "Always Online vs. Not Always Online" it turns out that you will need an internet connection Microsoft Vice President Phil Harrison seem to say the system will stop you from playing a game if it goes longer that 24hrs without a connection to the internet.  Sounds like Always online to me but what do I know.  So before people start criticizing me for what not I am just making an observation.  Don't hang the messenger.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 22, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Ok I have not read through all 17 pages of this post yet soo forgive me if it was already mentioned. Just read an article on IGN that said despite the mixed messages that have been thrown around concerning "Always Online vs. Not Always Online" it turns out that you will need an internet connection Microsoft Vice President Phil Harrison seem to say the system will stop you from playing a game if it goes longer that 24hrs without a connection to the internet. Sounds like Always online to me but what do I know. So before people start criticizing me for what not I am just making an observation. Don't hang the messenger.


 
You're late for the party. It's already been mentioned here 

Technically, it's not always online but they might aswell come out and say "You need to have a constant connection...oh and by the way, suck our dicks if this is inconvenient".


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Ok I have not read through all 17 pages of this post yet soo forgive me if it was already mentioned. Just read an article on IGN that said despite the mixed messages that have been thrown around concerning "Always Online vs. Not Always Online" it turns out that you will need an internet connection Microsoft Vice President Phil Harrison seem to say the system will stop you from playing a game if it goes longer that 24hrs without a connection to the internet. Sounds like Always online to me but what do I know. So before people start criticizing me for what not I am just making an observation. Don't hang the messenger.


 
No worries. I personally will not get one of these monstrosities and get a PS4 instead. I doubt Sony would be dumb enough to follow in Microsoft's s**t trail. There is no difference between "always online" and "online once every 24 hours" it's a euphemism to make the sheep feel better about getting one with invasive AP measures. At least Steam does it once and you never have to have it online to play.

Steam > Microsoft



jacksprat1990 said:


> You're late for the party. It's already been mentioned here
> 
> Technically, it's not always online but they might aswell come out and say "You need to have a constant connection...oh and by the way, suck our dicks if this is inconvenient".


Like I said, it's a pretty s***ty euphemism for always online. It's semantic nonsense. Boy, and to think people had enough reasons to bash the Wii U and Nintendo for their decisions


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

Most people that own a 360 already have Xbox Live though. I mean, I couldn't tell you how many people own an Xbox that don't have Xbox live (unless they hacked their console.)
Xbox Has always been known for its online, it's not all that surprising that they would require some kind of Internet connection for their console, when they kind of expect most people to already have one. 
But I do see how it can be unfair to a lot of people, but in all seriousness, do you really buy an Xbox too NOT use any kind of Internet functionality? 
Granted it may suck when your Internet is down for a day, but hell maybe they'll fix it at some later point in time to where they won't require the check anymore. 
Time will tell.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Most people that own a 360 already have Xbox Live though. I mean, I couldn't tell you how many people own an Xbox that don't have Xbox live (unless they hacked their console.)
> Xbox Has always been known for its online, it's not all that surprising that they would require some kind of Internet connection for their console, when they kind of expect most people to already have one.
> But I do see how it can be unfair to a lot of people, but in all seriousness, do you really buy an Xbox too NOT use any kind of Internet functionality?
> Granted it may suck when your Internet is down for a day, but hell maybe they'll fix it at some later point in time to where they won't require the check anymore.
> Time will tell.


 
Microsoft is actually capable of making certain issues better for customers? That's news to me. 

How the tables have turned


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2013)

Microsoft is doomed.


----------



## hhs (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Inside this forum, all I see is BOOOO NEXTBOX GONNA FAIL SO HARD BOOOO.
> 
> But at Target today, I was at the electronics desk and literally was Bombarded with people asking if there was already a pre order for Xbox One, or people just buzzing about it.


I'm have no interest in the dimwittedness of the public at large. I can only make my own decisions and hope people will strive to be informed. The people flocking to the electronics desks are the same ones who think the 3DS and DS are the same systems.

I was open minded about this Xbox but I've lost my appetite for what Microsoft is serving. If other people are happy with losing power as consumers I will find like-minded people who are less thrilled to be taken advantage of, and purchase the system that appeals to our niche market. Sorry about the food stuff, it's lunch time here.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

hhs said:


> I'm have no interest in the dimwittedness of the public at large. I can only make my own decisions and hope people will strive to be informed. The people flocking to the electronics desks are the same ones who think the 3DS and DS are the same systems.
> 
> I was open minded about this Xbox but I've lost my appetite for what Microsoft is serving. If other people are happy with losing power as consumers I will find like-minded people who are less thrilled to be taken advantage of, and purchase the system that appeals to our niche market. Sorry about the food stuff, it's lunch time here.


But those people are the ones that make the most difference. They're the consumers. They determine whether a console does well or not based on whether they wanna buy it. 
And you'd be surprised how informed these people are. They're gamers. Or they're regular people, that actually paid attention to the event and know the risks and stuff. They knew there may be "always online". But here's the thing. 
They don't care. 
It's like I said, most people that buy an Xbox, already have a live account or already have a stable Internet connection. Not everyone is a mindless idiot. We are all gamers and consumers.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> But those people are the ones that make the most difference. They're the consumers. They determine whether a console does well or not based on whether they wanna buy it.
> And you'd be surprised how informed these people are. They're gamers. Or they're regular people, that actually paid attention to the event and know the risks and stuff. They knew there may be "always online". But here's the thing.
> They don't care.
> It's like I said, most people that buy an Xbox, already have a live account or already have a stable Internet connection. Not everyone is a mindless idiot. We are all gamers and consumers.


 
My question to you is, how do you know that every Xbox 360 owner has a stable connection? I know some people who live in the boonies and only have dial up or satellite (both are equally bad). You can't assume that 100% of Xbox owners have a Live account or a stable/fast connection. But hey, if I'm wrong, I'm not afraid to admit that I'm wrong. I don't have to be right all the time


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> My question to you is, how do you know that every Xbox 360 owner has a stable connection? I know some people who live in the boonies and only have dial up or satellite (both are equally bad). You can't assume that 100% of Xbox owners have a Live account or a stable/fast connection. But hey, if I'm wrong, I'm not afraid to admit that I'm wrong. I don't have to be right all the time


I never said I had to be right all the time either..?
I said earlier that Most everyone that has one has live. The only people I personally know that don't have one are people that hacked their xboxes. 
It's like I said earlier as well, I know in some ways it may be unfair, but hey, gaming is a luxury. You don't have to buy it if you don't like it. No ones forcing anybody. You don't wanna buy it just because you may need to connect it, that's fine. 
I'm just saying MOST people don't really care about that (most consumers anyway, since most people here at the temp are really iffy about it.)


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I never said I had to be right all the time either..?
> I said earlier that Most everyone that has one has live. The only people I personally know that don't have one are people that hacked their xboxes.
> It's like I said earlier as well, I know in some ways it may be unfair, but hey, gaming is a luxury. You don't have to buy it if you don't like it. No ones forcing anybody. You don't wanna buy it just because you may need to connect it, that's fine.
> I'm just saying MOST people don't really care about that (most consumers anyway, since most people here at the temp are really iffy about it.)


 
No, that's true. No one has to buy it, that's the beautiful thing about the economy, no one has to buy anything if it doesn't appeal to them. But you're right, most do have a Live account already, but our country needs a serious redo of the internet infrastructure. It's pretty inconsistent.


----------



## VMM (May 22, 2013)

Sony must be laughing it's ass out of this.

Weaker than PS4
Always Online
No backward compability
Charging for used games

Sony may just play safe and still beat X1.
It's early to say it, but I think we're going to see a new Sega.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

I don't know how people are judging the power on these unreleased consoles when we don't know the specifics of the processing units.


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

VMM said:


> Sony must be laughing it's ass out of this.
> 
> Weaker than PS4
> Always Online
> ...


Pretty sure Wii U is taking that spot. 
Seeing as its weaker then BOTH of them. 
Although I can admit XboxOne may be lacking hardware wise, it's not as big a difference as the wii u. 
I mean, PS4 doesn't have Backwards compat either remember? 
It hasn't been confirmed yet if PS4 needs to have always online yet. 
And again, the gap is not that big power wise.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I don't know how people are judging the power on these unreleased consoles when we don't know the specifics of the processing units.


 
They're not, they're judging it based on some stupidly implemented "features".

Always online? Check
Pay fee to play used games? Check
No backwards compatabilty? Check

Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be looking at videos and pics of cute foxes.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They're not, they're judging it based on some stupidly implemented "features".
> 
> Always online? Check
> Pay fee to play used games? Check
> ...


Oh no, I get those judgments, but seeing people calling the unreleased XBOX weaker than the unreleased Playstation and both being far superior to the Wii U...  You'd think these people had Doctorates in Computer Engineering and worked for Microsoft and Playstation and have the inside scoop.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Oh no, I get those judgments, but seeing people calling the unreleased XBOX weaker than the unreleased Playstation and both being far superior to the Wii U... You'd think these people had Doctorates in Computer Engineering and worked for Microsoft and Playstation and have the inside scoop.


 
The hardware is better than the Wii U, I won't deny that, but that doesn't mean all the games will suck, they may not be graphically superior than the PS4 or Xbox One, but they will still be fun


----------



## hhs (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Or the XBOX fans will double-down on their Wii U bashing to deflect attention. D:


I'm not impressed with either of these blunder boxes yet. They may win me over some day but right now consoles are looking pretty grim.


----------



## Tigran (May 22, 2013)

People are saying the WII U is weaker than the X1....

Not so sure that is true. For one, we don't know the CPU or the GPU comparisons... And yes... The X1 has 8 gigs of ram.. but look at all the shit that is running in the background... The actual games will probably have about 1 gig to play around with.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The hardware is better than the Wii U, I won't deny that, but that doesn't mean all the games will suck, they may not be graphically superior than the PS4 or Xbox One, but they will still be fun


I'm not saying the hardware won't be better, but we know very little, for example, about the XBOX's GPU.  The Wii U's strength comes from GPGPU, which is why it's CPU is more modestly powered while they put in a powerful GPU, so I have little doubt the XBOX will feature a more powerful CPU, but the question remains how powerful the XBOX's GPU is, and how the CPU and GPU will come together for the performance of the system as a whole (of course other pieces of hardware will also be a part of the overall system performance as well)


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

Tigran said:


> People are saying the WII U is weaker than the X1....
> 
> Not so sure that is true. For one, we don't know the CPU or the GPU comparisons... And yes... The X1 has 8 gigs of ram.. but look at all the shit that is running in the background... The actual games will probably have about 1 gig to play around with.


The reason why people automatically say the wii u is weaker is because of the outdated tech it continues to use. It's been discussed in a lot of other threads and I'm not that knowledgeable in it, but from what I've read, it's using tech that's like, 8 years old 
Compared to these next gen consoles, it can be pretty easily overpowered.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

Tigran said:


> People are saying the WII U is weaker than the X1....
> 
> Not so sure that is true. For one, we don't know the CPU or the GPU comparisons... And yes... The X1 has 8 gigs of ram.. but look at all the shit that is running in the background... The actual games will probably have about 1 gig to play around with.


don't forget it's also running windows 8 so even less ram


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

The funny thing is, no one knows what the Xbox One CPU is, aside from being a custom Microsoft CPU, whatever that means. We know it has eight cores, but what are the clock speeds? What's the architecture? How many cores are actually used in-game, the OS, etc?


----------



## Tigran (May 22, 2013)

Exactly... Right now it is possible (not saying it is.. Just possible)

That the X1 and PS4 are 100 foot tall walls with big holes in them,

While the WiiU is 30 foot tall walls that people can climb over.

Both get the same amount of work done... just doing it in different ways.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Tigran said:


> Exactly... Right now it is possible (not saying it is.. Just possible)
> 
> That the X1 and PS4 are 100 foot tall walls with big holes in them,
> 
> ...


 
I would assume the old Wii/Wii U architecture was kept for backwards compatibility. Then GPGPU.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The funny thing is, no one knows what the Xbox One CPU is. We know it has eight cores, but what are the clock speeds? How many cores are actually used in-game, the OS, etc?


All I know about it is that it's got 8 cores and uses the x86 architecture.  Personally, I'm not a fan of the x86 architecture.  It was constructed as a CISC processor, has a lot of legacy functions it supports (meaning transistors wasted supporting these 16 bit operations and such, but maybe the XBOX will have a custom processor to get rid of the legacy support since it doesn't have old programs it needs to support), but people have since decided that RISC processors are more efficient, so the x86 processors these days are implemented as RISC processors simulating the old CISC instructions.

tl;dr: I don't like x86


----------



## fvig2001 (May 22, 2013)

I'll probably end up buying this once there's like a Dance Central or Just Dance for it. Damn you kinect for making me want to dance... in private. It's a good thing I'm selfish and I don't like buying games from strangers/friends, so most of the issues don't really affect me. Hopefully they won't make XBox live Gold mandatory. Now that I think about it, it's kind of a waste to buy this for kinect games though.

Oh well, hopefully there are great exclusives for this console that I would actually play that don't get ported to PC. So that it won't be a total waste. Hopefully they churn out games faster than the Wii U currently does.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

when the xbox one forums are added we should go in and create threads like:

Omg xbox one is doomed
thoughts on the xbox one?
is the xbox one worth buying?

and give them a taste of their own medicine!


----------



## chavosaur (May 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> when the xbox one forums are added we should go in and create threads like:
> 
> Omg xbox one is doomed
> thoughts on the xbox one?
> ...


Because mindless revenge over a console that hasn't been put to the test of sales yet is fun right? 
Because we certainly shouldn't see how it stacks up against beloved Nintendo Before we go bash it just because we are butthurt right?
Right guise?
Right?


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> when the xbox one forums are added we should go in and create threads like:
> 
> Omg xbox one is doomed
> thoughts on the xbox one?
> ...


Nah, show 'em up by having more class


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Nah, show 'em up by having more class


 
I didn't know people on the internet had class.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

you guys should see the shit storms RAGING on gametrailers about this


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> you guys should see the shit storms RAGING on gametrailers about this


 
I can only imagine the mentality those turds emanate


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 22, 2013)

Pay per game transfer...need internet on to activate games. Few questions....
1.) Is xbox live required to activate games?
2.) Will live be free or you MUST pay for it like with 360?
3.) If I buy a game, loan it to a friend who then PAYS for it like a new game, and he then gives it back; must I pay AGAIN?
4.) It needed the extra "stuff" for the three OSes, background bs, and stuff that honestly I am not sure people will care about. "Everything it offers is already offered for free elsewhere" or close to it.
5.) If I don't have an internet connection, will games work without being "verified" or will it insist I register it with my LIVE ID. Lol, without internet I likely would not have a LIVE ID;-)

THIS being said, there would be easy compatibility and with full system control it has potential. The specs, they appear to trump Wii U but again, Wii U is gaming first and the rest second, while Xbox one seems to be everything else first and gaming second. My wife said, "So does this mean used games from Gamestop or something will not be the same, buy it from Gamestop for a cheaper price is not an option with this?" I told her about how it appears to be "Per TRANSFER fee as it is tied to your live account" and she said, "Wow, they think people are going to go for that once they see all the fees behind it all?"

--This is why I asked those questions. To be fair, I want to understand those points. Not bashing, but I will say it appears the rumours were correct. "No used games...requires always on connection." Maybe the second part was changed a little bit. You only need to activate the game with your live ID. I read a few links and maybe somebody could point me to the answers. The "Per transfer" fee that some cite supported by a 360 exec's tweets really turned me off.

I consider this a genuine series of questions.  This is not meant to be "bashing" or "Xbox One is going to die, MS will be leaving the console making business and should...they could then put Halo on other systems" types of statements.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Pay per game transfer...need internet on to activate games. Few questions....
> 1.) Is xbox live required to activate games?
> 2.) Will live be free or you MUST pay for it like with 360?
> 3.) If I buy a game, loan it to a friend who then PAYS for it like a new game, and he then gives it back; must I pay AGAIN?
> ...


 
I just don't find it to be all that appealing. I agree that games should come first, then anything auxiliary or superfluous should come second. I don't know how well it's going to sell or gain the appeal of those who are looking forward to having one. To be honest, the PS4 sounds a lot more appealing, but that's just how I feel. What I feel and what I voice my opinion on has no reflection on how others may feel about said consoles


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I just don't find it to be all that appealing. I agree that games should come first, then anything auxiliary or superfluous should come second. I don't know how well it's going to sell or gain the appeal of those who are looking forward to having one. To be honest, the PS4 sounds a lot more appealing, but that's just how I feel. What I feel and what I voice my opinion on has no reflection on how others may feel about said consoles


 


chavosaur said:


> The reason why people automatically say the wii u is weaker is because of the outdated tech it continues to use. It's been discussed in a lot of other threads and I'm not that knowledgeable in it, but from what I've read, it's using tech that's like, 8 years old
> Compared to these next gen consoles, it can be pretty easily overpowered.


 
Seriously, just consider my questions and I know you will.  I have not seen other sites/threads on this.  MY guess; failure as it currently is demonstrated.  Who wants subscription fees for a 7 year old that parents don't want playing violent games?  Who wants to know their kid cannot trade games without buying it new, LMFAO.  ROLMFAO.  Seriously? 

MS thinks everyone is loaded and rich, no debt, and thousands of dollars in the bank or something.  When people realize this stuff, they will regret not being informed and want to throw away their system (or sell it to some other ignorant fool) OR they will research and say, forgive the language, "Fuck that shit."  People with kids and families are the majority, and Nintendo knows this, and Nintendo has THOSE games kids love generation after generation.  COD 20 as a launch sell for the Xbox One I saw today?  Lol, expect anything else?  What will launch price be?  MANY survive on patience and used game purchases. 

1.)  Expect used games to be charged less by MS after outrage builds (before or after launch). They will try this to test how stupid people are and how much they will tolerate.  Look at their actions and tell me this is wrong (honestly).

2.)  Expect an update to game policy on transfer "fees."  Maybe able to loan to one person might be allowed.  HOWEVER, if they don't take these steps, they are in literal trouble more than people THINK Wii U is in trouble.


----------



## Forstride (May 22, 2013)

http://majornelson.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-and-used-games/

Everyone shut the fuck up now.


----------



## rolandpibb (May 22, 2013)

Forstride said:


> http://majornelson.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-and-used-games/
> 
> Everyone shut the fuck up now.


You have to play the game on your profile. Pretty much negates you lending it to a friend, no?

No backwards compatibility.
No escape from Internet connection.
No lending games.
Xbox one? No thank you.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Forstride said:


> http://majornelson.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-and-used-games/
> 
> Everyone shut the fuck up now.


 
How much are you willing to bet that none of will?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 22, 2013)

So glad it's not called durango -___-


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2013)

Check this out.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 22, 2013)

As someone who has quite a few friends that have had xbox live accounts banned unfairly, does anyone else realize if you get banned now none of your games will work? They basically have permission to fuck you over whenever and their lackluster customer service can't handle that power.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

Fear Zoa said:


> As someone who has quite a few friends that have had xbox live accounts banned unfairly, does anyone else realize if you get banned now none of your games will work? They basically have permission to fuck you over whenever and their lackluster customer service can't handle that power.


 
And people ask me why I got a PS3 instead


----------



## Mythrix (May 22, 2013)

I can't really diss Microsoft for the "games tied to your account" issue because by now I've got a rather huge Steam library. While that includes the tons of indie games I got through Humble Bundle, all the new PC games also adds the key to either Steam or Origin nowadays.

But I still prefer PC games mainly because so far 3D Vision seems to work so much better than the 3D supported games I've tried on PS3! My "dream" is that nVidia will add support for Oculus Rift so that games that work with 3D Vision will just "automatically" work with the Rift, rather than requiring in-game support for it. But even if that never happens, I will still probably buy Oculus Rift once the consumer edition is out.

Ooops, got a bit off track. But yeah, I guess people who complain about the "used game issue" with XBox One probably doesn't like Steam either.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2013)

Lol. The only thing you're gonna be using that 8 gb of ram for is browsing the shitty kinect required home menu.
Microsoft really screwed up by focusing too much on media and not enough on actual games.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

Mythrix said:


> But I still prefer PC games mainly because so far 3D Vision seems to work so much better than the 3D supported games I've tried on PS3! My "dream" is that nVidia will add support for Oculus Rift so that games that work with 3D Vision will just "automatically" work with the Rift, rather than requiring in-game support for it. But even if that never happens, I will still probably buy Oculus Rift once the consumer edition is out.


Even if Nvidia were to implement support for the Oculus' 3D vision, to get the full experience it'd need integration in the game for the accelerometers and gyroscopes to move the camera.  There's enough developer support, though, that I don't think you'll have to rely on nVidia implementing it.


----------



## Rayder (May 22, 2013)

OK, so it's not "always online" but it's still "forced online" since you MUST go online to "register" before you can play your game. Obvious DRM is obvious.

People who intend to play only single-player games and NEVER intend to play a game online (I KNOW such people exist, I'm one of them) STILL must have it connect to the internet, just to "register" the game. I don't think that will sit well with those kinds of people. I know I sure don't appreciate or want that "feature" in my single-player games.
Any person who does not have an internet connection at all (such people DO exist, you just don't hear from them) absolutely cannot use this system....at all.
That's called alienation by DRM.

Nickel-and-dime fees for....well, almost everything. They sell you half a game, then DLC you to death for the rest of the game. Monthly fees just for the ability to play online. Multiple "service" fees. Fees to play a used game.
Goodness gracious! Just pure money-grubbing greed. They're like leeches, sucking you dry with multiple fees. They may as well stick a credit card slot on the side of it so you can pay all your fees. I don't know about anyone else, but all those non-gaming "features" don't interest me in the least, so I won't even get into those....except to say MORE FEES!

Why would anyone buy into this "next gen" cash-cow when there are cheaper and less annoying options for gaming? And even current gen systems nickel-and-dime you, just to a lesser degree. Do you really want more?

I'm sorry, but there are just too many hoops to jump through (and the fees, don't forget the fees) just to play a game on this thing. They can keep it. To be honest, I'm not buying any of the "other" consoles either for many of the same reasons.

I love games, I love playing them. i've been playing them since Pong was new. I've witnessed the video game crash and participated in its revival. But video games have gotten too big for their britches these days. The whole industry has warped and twisted far from what initially drew me to games. The "fun" just isn't there anymore. They've DRM'd and DLC'd and "extra fee'd" all the fun out of them.

I have scads-and-wads of old games I can play. Many of which are on this very laptop right now. I'll just play those. As far as NEW games and consoles, I'm done. Not even kidding.


----------



## Disorarara (May 22, 2013)

Has any one acknowledged how the PS4 and Xbox one have very similar specs, like, almost the same goddanm thing? What's the freaking point anymore if they're both just commodity PC hardware anyways now.


----------



## Mythrix (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Even if Nvidia were to implement support for the Oculus' 3D vision, to get the full experience it'd need integration in the game for the accelerometers and gyroscopes to move the camera. There's enough developer support, though, that I don't think you'll have to rely on nVidia implementing it.


Oh yeah, forgot about the gyroscope camera movements for a moment. You're right, I guess you'd need game support for that. I'm thinking that even without the movement support, at least it'd work for the 3D and immersion part! But I also recall some comments that if your head is not in control of the "looking around" movement, you're a bit more likely to get motion sickness. So I guess that may also be an issue.

I'm also not certain about the developer support, since even 3D Vision, pushed by a large company like nVidia, doesn't really have "widespread" support... But as I said, I'll probably buy it anyways, and just keep a lookout for whichever games really does support it.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

Mythrix said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the gyroscope camera movements for a moment. You're right, I guess you'd need game support for that. I'm thinking that even without the movement support, at least it'd work for the 3D and immersion part! But I also recall some comments that if your head is not in control of the "looking around" movement, you're a bit more likely to get motion sickness. So I guess that may also be an issue.
> 
> I'm also not certain about the developer support, since even 3D Vision, pushed by a large company like nVidia, doesn't really have "widespread" support... But as I said, I'll probably buy it anyways, and just keep a lookout for whichever games really does support it.


A number of developers showed a lot of interest in the oculus because VR has always really been the holy grail of gaming.  3D is nice and all, but actually immersing yourself in the world is a completely different experience.

As for the motion-sickness aspect, in my conversations with Palmer on the subject of the Oculus, I believe the issue he pointed out was more about latency.  If the camera can't keep up with your head you'll have problems, but I don't believe anything's been said about motion-sickness from having the camera not move at all.


----------



## Satangel (May 22, 2013)

rolandpibb said:


> You have to play the game on your profile. Pretty much negates you lending it to a friend, no?
> 
> No backwards compatibility.
> No escape from Internet connection.
> ...


This. Not to mention it was the (expected) TV/unrelated to gaming blowout. Quite sad really, this doesn't seem like a device with the focus on gaming. It was getting more and more obvious on the 360, now it's just getting even worse.

I hate all that extra stuff, that I won't EVER use, and have to pay extra for....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 22, 2013)

Xbox One, RIP even before release.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 22, 2013)

I think that I'm going to skip this generation. I will just wait to see what the PS4 really has to offer at E3 to truly decide. I woke up 30 mins into the presentation, and was disappointed about what I saw. In all honesty, I felt that this could have been better prepared by E3, that way they could have shown off more of the console and the exclusives they are bringing. The only thing I really liked was the controller, and even then I did not like the D-pad on it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Xbox One, RIP even before release.


the tables have turned now eh?


----------



## Mythrix (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> A number of developers showed a lot of interest in the oculus because VR has always really been the holy grail of gaming. 3D is nice and all, but actually immersing yourself in the world is a completely different experience.
> 
> As for the motion-sickness aspect, in my conversations with Palmer on the subject of the Oculus, I believe the issue he pointed out was more about latency. If the camera can't keep up with your head you'll have problems, but I don't believe anything's been said about motion-sickness from having the camera not move at all.


That would definitely be great and would probably make me all but give up on console gaming completely, disappointing new gen or not! 


As for the motion sickness, I actually got that comment from the description for this video: 
But since I don't have a Rift I don't have a way of confirming this. 


On a more related topic: I too don't know if I'm all that interested in XBox One and PS4. Though I'll most likely buy the Wii U at some point, if nothing else then just for the Nintendo games. (Also slightly because party games might be somewhat interesting, though that may lose its novelty quickly.)


----------



## heartgold (May 22, 2013)

Disorarara said:


> Has any one acknowledged how the PS4 and Xbox one have very similar specs, like, almost the same goddanm thing? What's the freaking point anymore if they're both just commodity PC hardware anyways now.


PS4 is much more powerful than Xbox one, likely up to 50%, insiders have said PS4 has a beast GPU, both have the same CPU chipsets.

We have a GPU that's 1.8Gflops vs 1.2 Gflops. 7GB Gddr5 RAM vs 5GB ddr3 lower bandwidth RAM. Both systems have 8GB but MS will reverse 3GB for OS.

Also, Microsoft: "We purposefully did not target the highest end graphics"
http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/b...n-inside-look/


----------



## Disorarara (May 22, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> I think that I'm going to skip this generation. I will just wait to see what the PS4 really has to offer at E3 to truly decide. I woke up 30 mins into the presentation, and was disappointed about what I saw. In all honesty, I felt that this could have been better prepared by E3, that way they could have shown off more of the console and the exclusives they are bringing. The only thing I really liked was the controller, and even then I did not like the D-pad on it.



D-pad looks like it won't accidentally go up and down, and if it turns out to be more clicky than the mushy 360 D-pad then it's an instant buy from me. I wonder if it will be compatible with 360? Microsoft probably didn't wait for E3 because they're not seeing it as a game centric device at all, looks like they're shooting for the general technology market instead, really dissapointing they think that the future of gaming has little to do with gaming.


----------



## Silverthorn (May 22, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 22, 2013)

It looks nice


----------



## papermanzero (May 22, 2013)

PS4 and XOne are both extremely unattractive.

PS4 has a bad controller, and social features which is not that important.
XOne is more a Multimedia station with some kind of forcing online mode.

Both systems are not backward compatible which makes the current library completely useless.


----------



## pwsincd (May 22, 2013)

Let me get this right, I buy COD:Ghosts  and an xbox one and load it up onto my account and off I go killing dudes, then my son says dad can I have a go on my account, my response would be what?

A: Sure son fire it up and off you go.
B: mm next week when I get paid as I have to pay for the same game again for you.

?


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Disorarara (May 22, 2013)

papermanzero said:


> PS4 and XOne are both extremely unattractive.
> 
> PS4 has a bad controller, and social features which is not that important.
> XOne is more a Multimedia station with some kind of forcing online mode.
> ...



All the consoles look extremely unattractive, it's like the console makers had a dare to see who could fuck up the most and it looks like microsoft is winning.

i.imgur.com/CBgOczd.jpg

Apparently reception is negative to everyone except the press.


----------



## GBA rocks (May 22, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/the-xbox-ones-500gb-hdd-is-non-removable-but-thats-ok-509212969

HA.

History repeats itself, MS again wants total control over the internal HDD.

I don't care you can use an external USB 3.0. Why add another box to the setup. First I wanna put the biggest possible hdd INSIDE the system.

I got 1TB INSIDE my ps3 and 500GB INSIDE my fat ps2.

Thanks Sony.

I hope it's the same on ps4.


----------



## papermanzero (May 22, 2013)

Yes, indeed.
I will wait to see the evolution of the platforms.

My favorite was the XOne till the presentation yesterday.
In general I like to collect games and both consoles (PS4 and XOne) are preventing to play games of the current generation.
That's a pity.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

ZOMG now taking pre-orders 
https://www.ebgames.com.au/featured...ium=banner&utm_campaign=hero&utm_content=home


----------



## Disorarara (May 22, 2013)

i.imgur.com/aHB5XDv.png


----------



## Ryupower (May 22, 2013)

Forstride said:


> http://majornelson.com/2013/05/21/xbox-one-and-used-games/
> 
> Everyone shut the fuck up now.


 
MS has still NOT give ANY info on how or if you can delink the game from your account.
They are just saying as long as you use your account (that has the game linked) there will be no fees. That is the info we have now. We do not know how a second or third or... account is handled.

So why is MS being so quiet on this?


----------



## BlueStar (May 22, 2013)

Thing is, I don't want my games machine embedded in my living room entertainment centre because it means if the missus wants to watch fucking Grimm or Supernatural I can't play any games.  If the Wii U can sort its library out, being able to still play those games on the sofa using off-screen play while someone else is watching the main TV is a much better feature in terms of making the device a usable entertainment hub than any of this 'Xbox Go Home' stuff, which I'll never use in my gaming loft outside of showing it off to people when it first comes out.


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

BlueStar said:


> Thing is, I don't want my games machine embedded in my living room entertainment centre because it means if the missus wants to watch fucking Grimm or Supernatural I can't play any games. If the Wii U can sort its library out, being able to still play those games on the sofa using off-screen play while someone else is watching the main TV is a much better feature in terms of making the device a usable entertainment hub than any of this 'Xbox Go Home' stuff, which I'll never use in my gaming loft outside of showing it off to people when it first comes out.


 
Remember the Vita/PS4 duo should be able to accommodate you too.


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

My theory is xbox made a deal with gamestop for them to handheld the digital trade system between gamers through the console itself w/o going to the store. They already claimed yesterday games could be traded digitally between players.

Seems like the Xbox One will have an online trade post powered by gamestop's gamestop now service. Now is an online pc stop made by gamestop. With let's you trade in your pc games bought from the gamestop digitally. Seems like they cut a deal with microsoft to expand it to the Xbox One.

I can't see any other reason gamestop would still carry the system.

Unless like some others are saying you need to have the disc for verifying ownership. Does that mean if fail verifying enough times the game automatically deactivates, I can see that as a possibility if players forgot to deactivate the game before they traded in.

Ugh Microsoft needs to straighten this **** out soon. But they probably won't until E3. Good or bad this mess is getting them a lot of attention.


----------



## papermanzero (May 22, 2013)

xist said:


> Remember the Vita/PS4 duo should be able to accommodate you too.


 
Not really...
PS4 has the aspect for social features (youtube share, facebook, twitter ...) and the controller has pseudo innovation.


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

papermanzero said:


> Not really...
> PS4 has the aspect for social features (youtube share, facebook, twitter ...) and the controller has pseudo innovation.


 
You can play your PS4 games offscreen on the Vita with Remote Play which is what Bluestar was saying he couldn't do with the new Xbox. How is that not the case? Am i missing something?


----------



## Tigran (May 22, 2013)

xist said:


> Remember the Vita/PS4 duo should be able to accommodate you too.


 

So he needs two systems to do what 1 system can......

As for the Vita Remote play.. I'll belive it when I see it.


*remembers PSP was supposed to remote play as well.. and we all know how that turned out*


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

Tigran said:


> So he needs two systems to do what 1 system can......



That's not the point. The point is Remote Play....and if you have a Vita for portable gaming when you're not at home (the idea of home and portable/handheld consoles are different) and a PS4 for gaming on the big screen (when you get the chance) you lose nothing.

Or would you rather that the PS4 _didn't_ have that feature because you need a Vita as well?


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone get the feeling games are not the main focus of this box?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2013)

you don't say?


----------



## kristianity77 (May 22, 2013)

This is set up perfectly now for Sega to come out of the darkness and introduce the Dreamcast 2. They have an hour show, and all they do is say "it plays games" and then go on to show trailer after trailer after trailer of games. No social bullshit, no streaming tv bullshit,  no hand gesture and motion bullshit , just a good old fashioned console.

Do it....and take my money


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 22, 2013)

The red on the OP was too hard on my eyes to read on the dark theme :/


----------



## Prior22 (May 22, 2013)

Eight new franchises?  Oh please please please give us a FPS or two.  God knows MS doesn't milk that genre to death.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Check this out.



It looks much better than a Kinect, although I do notice some lag. But seeing how Microsoft didn't properly support the original Kinect I'm quite skeptical about how they will take advantage of it.

P.S.: Know that I think about it, even the Sega CD and 32X got better games than Kinect ¬¬


----------



## Tigran (May 22, 2013)

xist said:


> That's not the point. The point is Remote Play....and if you have a Vita for portable gaming when you're not at home (the idea of home and portable/handheld consoles are different) and a PS4 for gaming on the big screen (when you get the chance) you lose nothing.
> 
> Or would you rather that the PS4 _didn't_ have that feature because you need a Vita as well?


 
More like I don't trust that feature to be implimented..... at all besides 1 or two games.


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

Tigran said:


> More like I don't trust that feature to be implimented..... at all besides 1 or two games.


 
I take it you're not a Sony fan...

http://vr-zone.com/articles/ps-vita-will-support-remote-play-for-all-playstation-4-titles/20242.html


----------



## Kyle Hyde (May 22, 2013)

After this show, I gotta say this is good news for Sony and Nintendo. From a gamer perspective, it was crap. I honestly hope they get to realize that their approach is destined to fail horribly. Nintendo/Sony stocks have risen while MS stocks went down after the event. Come on, there has to be something wrong.


----------



## emigre (May 22, 2013)

I love how US centric the reveal was.


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

emigre said:


> I love how US centric the reveal was.


 
UK version of the Xbox One gets live oldschool English wrestling channels. They're resurrecting Big Daddy and Giant Haystacks.


----------



## Tigran (May 22, 2013)

xist said:


> I take it you're not a Sony fan...
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/ps-vita-will-support-remote-play-for-all-playstation-4-titles/20242.html


 

No, I just tend to remember sony's other promises. "Toy Story like graphics!" for the PS2... The whole Remote play thing for the PS3... Oh yeah.. remember the Duel HDMI ports for the PS3 as well?


----------



## xist (May 22, 2013)

Tigran said:


> No, I just tend to remember sony's other promises. "Toy Story like graphics!" for the PS2... The whole Remote play thing for the PS3... Oh yeah.. remember the Duel HDMI ports for the PS3 as well?


 
http://news.cnet.com/Microsoft-got-game-Xbox-unveiled/2100-1040_3-250632.html



> "One of the basic premises of the Xbox is to put the power in the hands of the artist," Blackley said, which is why Xbox developers "are achieving a level of visual detail you really get in 'Toy Story.'"


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 22, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Let me get this right, I buy COD:Ghosts  and an xbox one and load it up onto my account and off I go killing dudes, then my son says dad can I have a go on my account, my response would be what?
> 
> A: Sure son fire it up and off you go.
> B: mm next week when I get paid as I have to pay for the same game again for you.
> ...


Great point.  Others saw even more situations, lol.


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> Great point. Others saw even more situations, lol.


 
I believe it will be system locked as well. So if he little Timmy wanted to play COD on his Dad's Xbox One he can. But if he wanted to play it on another Xbox One, he'd either have to use his dad's account or rebuy it. Same as the DLC & stuff has always been on the 360, expanded on the Xbox One to retail games. However microsoft refuses to verify this for anyone. They better give us clear answers soon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> Eight new franchises? Oh please please please give us a FPS or two. God knows MS doesn't milk that genre to death.


 
Considering they have one FPS franchise yeah they don't.

Not that I'm exactly ecstatic for the system but not everyone should be so quick to jump down its throat.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2013)

This looks absolutely awful. Just awful.

This, combined with the PS4's fairly lukewarm response and the Wii U's horrible sales makes me almost positive that the PC gaming master race will rule core gaming this generation.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> This looks absolutely awful. Just awful.
> 
> This, combined with the PS4's fairly lukewarm response and the Wii U's horrible sales makes me almost positive that the PC gaming master race will rule core gaming this generation.


 
The PS4 had a lukewarm response?

Come again?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The PS4 had a lukewarm response?
> 
> Come again?


The lukewarm reception to the PS4. I'm pretty sure this is a shot at my grammar. At least, I think it is. Is it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> The lukewarm reception to the PS4. I'm pretty sure this is a shot at my grammar. At least, I think it is. Is it?


 
No I meant that people really liked the PS4 when it was announced, or so I thought. Tons of great features and some really good demos shown off. I mean for a brief glimpse/reveal it garnered considerable hype.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> No I meant that people really liked the PS4 when it was announced, or so I thought. Tons of great features and some really good demos shown off. I mean for a brief glimpse/reveal it garnered considerable hype.


From what I saw, it was mostly mildly positive reactions. It wasn't really OMGOMGOMG INNOVATIOOOOON!!!


----------



## pwsincd (May 22, 2013)

Yeah all in all the ps4 didn't seem to get any bad press that I have read.
and to be fair nor did the  wiiU, until well it has no games.
I ain't seen any positive news on gbatemp for the XBox, well the odd one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> From what I saw, it was mostly mildly positive reactions. It wasn't really OMGOMGOMG INNOVATIOOOOON!!!


 
I guess it differs from place to place but I thought people generally liked it. It showed off some good upcoming games (I mean a nice slew of first parties like Killzone, inFamous, Knack I think it was called, etc), some really neat features (lots of cloud features and cloud gaming with the Vita from anywhere is like omg wut), and generally it was a good conference. I think the only complaints were no price and the console wasn't actually shown.

EDIT: I mean the Xbox One showed off like... Call of Duty: Ghosts (which is coming to the PS4 and maybe the Wii U anyway) and they just said they have no IPs in the pipeline but nothing was shown off. I understand they're going for a more general approach to the console (where it's not JUST gaming which I think is absolutely fine) but gaming is still a key part of it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I guess it differs from place to place but I thought people generally liked it. It showed off some good upcoming games (I mean a nice slew of first parties like Killzone, inFamous, Knack I think it was called, etc), some really neat features (lots of cloud features and cloud gaming with the Vita from anywhere is like omg wut), and generally it was a good conference. I think the only complaints were no price and the console wasn't actually shown.
> 
> EDIT: I mean the Xbox One showed off like... Call of Duty: Ghosts (which is coming to the PS4 and maybe the Wii U anyway) and they just said they have no IPs in the pipeline but nothing was shown off. I understand they're going for a more general approach to the console (where it's not JUST gaming which I think is absolutely fine) but gaming is still a key part of it.


Well, yeah. I don't think anyone really minds that it's a general approach to the console. I mean, I know tons of people back in the day who got PS2's because it was a pretty damn decent DVD player if you didn't already have one. Like killing two birds with one stone. I agree that it's just that the XBOX ONE showed jack shit and what they showed was either pointless (voice commands, because if you can't get up your ass to turn your console on by fucking click a button that's 3 feet away, you're just fucking lazy) or just awful, like the always on and the XBOX Live syncing and shit like that.

I agree that the PS4 was positively received, but I didn't feel that the hype was huge, mostly due to the lack of anything incredibly new about it. It's fine, but nothing was groundbreaking enough to be big, unlike, say, the Wii, which was huge at release. It's a console of which I don't expect enormous numbers at launch based on the reactions.


----------



## emigre (May 22, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Yeah all in all the ps4 didn't seem to get any bad press that I have read.
> and to be fair nor did the wiiU, until well it has no games.
> I ain't seen any positive news on gbatemp for the XBox, well the odd one.


 
The mainstream media are being really positive about it. I don't understand why because there really isn't much to be impressed about but the media are impressed by the XBONE.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2013)

emigre said:


> The mainstream media are being really positive about it. I don't understand why because there really isn't much to be impressed about but the media are impressed by the XBONE.


Would you say they have a boner for the X-bone? 

But yeah, the press coverage is positive overall.


----------



## pwsincd (May 22, 2013)

the press is sucking up to M$'s XBONE ?


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2013)

I'm conflicted. A lot of these features seem a bit worrisome, but if I pretend it's all good I can call it the Xbox One-derful.

I am torn.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

emigre said:


> The mainstream media are being really positive about it. I don't understand why because there really isn't much to be impressed about but the media are impressed by the XBONE.


It can recognize voice command, interconnect all your electronics, you can use skype and watch TV or skype and game at the same time. It is a really advanced machine in terms of functionality and I bet many people would want it even if it wasn't for playing games. I still want to see how much it will cost.


----------



## lokomelo (May 22, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I bet many people would want it even if it wasn't for playing games.


hmmmm... no


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> hmmmm... no


Not saying it's a good console. Just saying that it will be a luxury VCR and we all know americans love to buy fancy pricey stuff


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> It is a really advanced machine in terms of functionality and I bet many people would want it even if it wasn't for playing games. I still want to see how much it will cost.


No, absolutely not. You can do all that shit with a laptop. Consumers aren't that stupid. Sure, they can value unique features and stuff, but for chrissakes, no one wants to spend several hundred dollars to use Netflix and watch TV and use Skype with a random black box when they already have a smartphone, a tablet, a laptop, a desktop, and a TV that can do basically all of that.



RodrigoDavy said:


> Not saying it's a good console. Just saying that it will be a luxury VCR and we all know americans love to buy fancy pricey stuff


I'm not from the USA, and I'm already almost positive you have never talked to anyone American.


----------



## lokomelo (May 22, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Not saying it's a good console. Just saying that it will be a luxury VCR and we all know americans love to buy fancy pricey stuff


If you really from Brazil, then you shouldn't talk that way. Brazilians buy stuff to impress friends much more than Americans do, we just don't have the same amount of money.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Not saying it's a good console. Just saying that it will be a luxury Bluray player and we all know americans love to buy fancy pricey stuff


 
Fixed that for ya. No one in their right mind has a VCR anymore.  The aesthetics for this console are hideous, in fact, it makes the Atari Jaguar controller look innovative.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> No, absolutely not. You can do all that shit with a laptop. Consumers aren't that stupid. Sure, they can value unique features and stuff, but for chrissakes, no one wants to spend several hundred dollars to use Netflix and watch TV and use Skype with a random black box when they already have a smartphone, a tablet, a laptop, a desktop, and a TV that can do basically all of that.


I believe many consumers will want it, tell me your parents or your uncle wouldn't want a machine you can give voice commands to. This is stuff I've only seen in the Jetsons cartoon.



> I'm not from the USA, and I'm already almost positive you have never talked to anyone American.


First of all, yes, I did. Second, aren't americans the one to buy the latest iPhone to use facebook and play Angry Birds? Just saying... 



lokomelo said:


> If you really from Brazil, then you shouldn't talk that way. Brazilians buy stuff to impress friends much more than Americans do, we just don't have the same amount of money.


You're right, but it really depends on which social medium you are considering. Anyway, it's a statistic fact that expensive computers and gadgets sell way more in the US than other regions


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 22, 2013)

looks as big as the RDI Halcyon


----------



## Disorarara (May 22, 2013)

Only the media is really praising the Xbox One, reception to it from everyone else is...well we already know what everyone thinks of it so far. Typical the media should praise things like no used games and twitter.


----------



## lokomelo (May 22, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> You're right, but it really depends on which social medium you are considering. Anyway, it's a statistic fact that expensive computers and gadgets sell way more in the US than other regions


Then show us this statistics.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I believe many consumers will want it, tell me your parents or your uncle wouldn't want a machine you can give voice commands to. This is stuff I've only seen in the Jetsons cartoon.
> First of all, yes, I did. Second, aren't americans the one to buy the latest iPhone to use facebook and play Angry Birds? Just saying...


Because an iPhone, whether you fucking like it or not, is an excellent smartphone that's easy to use with great functionality and the best app ecosystem available in the mobile market. I have never seen an iPhone that doesn't have 3 pages of apps filled with games and functionality apps in it. Just the truth. It's actually a good phone that serves a very good purpose. On the other hand, take away the XBOX ONE's gaming capability and you're left with what is essentially a very expensive and ugly paperweight.

And we're talking about its prospects if it loses its ability to game. It's useless. First off, phones and tablets have voice commands. It's not exactly a damn hovercar. Second, if I tell my uncle that there's a machine that can do pretty much everything a Smart TV does but has always on voice commands but doesn't have a TV included in it and costs a lot, they'd probably tell me to stay the fuck away from it. So no.




RodrigoDavy said:


> You're right, but it really depends on which social medium you are considering. Anyway, it's a statistic fact that expensive computers and gadgets sell way more in the US than other regions


To be honest, if you asked me which country has the highest gadget sales with respect to their population, I would've immediately assumed Japan. This has no statistical basis, but Japan's the first that comes to mind.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> No one in their right mind has a VCR anymore.



There are still a few err classic horror films and TV shows not on DVD yet, quite a few legacy collections of stuff that is still quite watchable, until quite recently it was one of the easier ways to tape a show for your friends and I make a reasonable amount a couple of times a year by digitising old home videos for people.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Fixed that for ya. No one in their right mind has a VCR anymore.  The aesthetics for this console are hideous, in fact, it makes the Atari Jaguar controller look innovative.


I have a VCR.  It sits on top of my 5-disc DVD player and under my NES and SNES.


----------



## lexarvn (May 22, 2013)

I think this video sums up all I heard the whole time:

Sorry microsoft, but I want a game console, not a TV tuner that happens to play CoD...


----------



## nando (May 22, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I have a VCR. It sits on top of my 5-disc DVD player and under my NES and SNES.


 

what? no laser disc?

I think the xbox is overkill and at the same time not a good buy as a multimedia box. I personally don't like to talk to my devices and pushing a button is still faster than talking. Also that thing is huge! it looks bigger than a satellite receiver which I was already so happy to get rid off. compare that to a roku or apple tv and it really just falls flat on its face.

I can see it being successful with 20 something single guys that don't need to share their tv with family or girlfriends.


----------



## grossaffe (May 22, 2013)

nando said:


> what? no laser disc?
> 
> I think the xbox is overkill and at the same time not a good buy as a multimedia box. I personally don't like to talk to my devices and pushing a button is still faster than talking. Also that thing is huge! it looks bigger than a satellite receiver which I was already so happy to get rid off. compare that to a roku or apple tv and it really just falls flat on its face.
> 
> I can see it being successful with 20 something single guys that don't need to share their tv with family or girlfriends.


When my high school library was unloading outdated equipment, my friend took their laser-disc player.  I understand that laser-disc is the best way to watch Star Wars and that's what they used to make the despecialized edition.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

lexarvn said:


> I think this video sums up all I heard the whole time:
> 
> Sorry microsoft, but I want a game console, not a TV tuner that happens to play CoD...



To be fair, sports, sports, sports, sports, sports, sports, sports, sports, sports, sports, sports, sports!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2013)

nando said:


> I think the xbox is overkill and at the same time not a good buy as a multimedia box. I personally don't like to talk to my devices and pushing a button is still faster than talking. Also that thing is huge! it looks bigger than a satellite receiver which I was already so happy to get rid off. compare that to a roku or apple tv and it really just falls flat on its face.
> 
> I can see it being successful with 20 something single guys that don't need to share their tv with family or girlfriends.



I would still hold that most of the commercial media box offerings are sub par at best compared to a proper PC and thus the xbone could corner a decent chunk of the market if it wanted to.
I can certainly appreciate that talking to electronics is odd but so are many things you may now take for granted (I dare say at some point "why do I need a remote when I can get up and push a button" was uttered by more than a few people somewhere). Also is it done to the exclusion of or as a bonus to? As such if it spares fumbling for the remote in a dark room for someone at some point it might be worth it.
Huge -- I thought that was one already taken and with safety factor not a lot bigger than an original PS3.

Given most new monitors accept HDMI in and multi tv households are nothing new, certainly I can see it going over favourably with that demographic but I do not think that has to be the sole one.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> Because an iPhone, whether you fucking like it or not, is an excellent smartphone that's easy to use with great functionality and the best app ecosystem available in the mobile market. I have never seen an iPhone that doesn't have 3 pages of apps filled with games and functionality apps in it. Just the truth. It's actually a good phone that serves a very good purpose. On the other hand, take away the XBOX ONE's gaming capability and you're left with what is essentially a very expensive and ugly paperweight.


I am not questioning if the iPhone is a good smartphone. I am merely saying that people usually use the phone to connect to the internet, use facebook, snapchat, whatsapp and the ocasional game most of which can run on a low-end phone. I say from experience since I can do all of that with my low-end smartphone. Just because the phone is filled with apps doesn't mean they are all used.



> And we're talking about its prospects if it loses its ability to game. It's useless. First off, phones and tablets have voice commands. It's not exactly a damn hovercar. Second, if I tell my uncle that there's a machine that can do pretty much everything a Smart TV does but has always on voice commands but doesn't have a TV included in it and costs a lot, they'd probably tell me to stay the fuck away from it. So no.


I am not saying your uncle would buy it, but disconsidering money limitations would anyone not like to have such machine in their living room? I know I would.



lokomelo said:


> Then show us this statistics.


I don't need to. Everyone knows that the USA is the world's greatest importer. Every company want to sell to the US or open a factory there. I am not talking about culture, it's a true fact that video games consoles sales are better in the US than in France, Germany, Russia, Brazil and so on. And they buy it because they have the money, that's right. I don't mean that every american is like this, but to ignore the fact that the US has a huge sales potential is just silly.


----------



## Arm73 (May 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> ........ *As such if it spares fumbling for the remote in a dark room* for someone at some point it might be worth it.
> ...........


 
What makes you think that kinect would work in complete darkness? You still need a decently lit room to use it last I checked.
Might as well use your TV remote.


----------



## AaronZ (May 22, 2013)

I think Sony has won next gen at this point with Wii U coming in second, there's just no way this thing is gonna take off with online requirements and blocking used games. Anyone who has been gaming for more than 10 years should not buy it just to prove that shit like that is unacceptable.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> What makes you think that kinect would work in complete darkness? You still need a decently lit room to use it last I checked.
> Might as well use your TV remote.


Yes it does work in a dark room because it uses infrared cameras


----------



## lokomelo (May 22, 2013)

On Topic: I dont see why people are angry with Xbox, the information reveled is inside my expectations. Ok, it has "only" 8GB RAM, but the rest is ok. When PSP was released, Sony put more emphasis on media stuff than on gaming, but PSP remains as a Video Game, and was a sucessfull product.

Now off topic again:


RodrigoDavy said:


> I don't need to. Everyone knows that the USA is the world's greatest importer. Every company want to sell to the US or open a factory there. I am not talking about culture, it's a true fact that video games consoles sales are better in the US than in France, Germany, Russia, Brazil and so on. And they buy it because they have the money, that's right. I don't mean that every american is like this, but to ignore the fact that the US has a huge sales potential is just silly.


You said that "expensive computers and gadgets sell way more in the US than other regions". USA is the biggest consumer market, that is a fact, but I have no information about "expensive computers and gadgets" sales. I bet on Japan, but I have no reliable information about it, so if dont mind, please share your sources with us.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> What makes you think that kinect would work in complete darkness? You still need a decently lit room to use it last I checked.
> Might as well use your TV remote.


Assuming that is the case I was more following on from the "I don't like speaking to my electronics" thing.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 22, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> You said that "expensive computers and gadgets sell way more in the US than other regions". USA is the biggest consumer market, that is a fact, but I have no information about "expensive computers and gadgets" sales. I bet on Japan, but I have no reliable information about it, so if dont mind, please share your sources with us.


Ok, ok! What do you want me to do, remember every statistic I ever saw and present to you in order to give a conclusion? What I said come from observation in many statistics I've seen related to smartphone sales, computer sales, games sales... What I meant was that in the USA selling big and expensive things is not as bad as it would be in India for example and is probably the market where it is most likely to accept this kind of console. And the Xbox One does seem to be a fine console is not like MS is sellinf a rolex or anything.

I ignored Japan in this case because MS never been much succesful there in the video game area and because Xbox One doesn't look adapted to the japanese market, who wouldn't like such a big box in there tiny homes.


----------



## pwsincd (May 22, 2013)

I'm assuming there will be a certain amount of educating your XBONE regarding voice recognition, like on the PCs, reading some dialect to it etc.


----------



## Qtis (May 22, 2013)

I'm actually interested in what will happen to the Xbox One in 10 years or so one they stop selling new games and consoles. Will discs basically become useless when you can't access Live for the new codes? (Assuming that the servers change in one way or the other). So far the presentation showed little new to compared to rumors, but it'd be nice to see if there was something that could help with the future-proofing of the console.

ps. The reason why I care about this? I bought an Xbox 360 a few months ago and I've got a game collection of ~40-50 games so far. In total I've paid about 600-700 euros for the lot (includes the LE Halo 4 console + 2 LE controllers + 2 extra LE controllers (the other version) (300 euros in total, bought new). If all the games were new, it'd be about 2500 euros (with the assumption that games were 50e each, which is very rare here in finland. The average game is 59.95/69.95 euros).


----------



## lokomelo (May 22, 2013)

Qtis said:


> I'm actually interested in what will happen to the Xbox One in 10 years or so one they stop selling new games and consoles. Will discs basically become useless when you can't access Live for the new codes? (Assuming that the servers change in one way or the other). So far the presentation showed little new to compared to rumors, but it'd be nice to see if there was something that could help with the future-proofing of the console.
> 
> ps. The reason why I care about this? I bought an Xbox 360 a few months ago and I've got a game collection of ~40-50 games so far. In total I've paid about 600-700 euros for the lot (includes the LE Halo 4 console + 2 LE controllers + 2 extra LE controllers (the other version) (300 euros in total, bought new). If all the games were new, it'd be about 2500 euros (with the assumption that games were 50e each, which is very rare here in finland. The average game is 59.95/69.95 euros).


The fact that discs still exist doesn't change the fact that game corps do hate used and discounted game markets, and they will continue to try to kill it.


----------



## Obveron (May 22, 2013)

I have enough multimedia devices. I just want a cutting edge gaming platform (other than PC which doesn't have much in the way of local multiplayer).
I've never been a fan of Sony's gaming library (cross platforms are inferior to the 360 versions, and Sony exclusives are all Japanese developed games that I have no interest in), but with all this Microsoft focus on features I don't want (multimedia), and the loss of features I do want (used games, offline play), I may become a Sony gamer after all.
Of course, Sony may be planning the same thing for used games and offline play.

Microsoft's biggest kick to the nards is the lack of backwards compatibility. I understand it's a different platform and difficult to emulate the resource demanding games, but all those lightweight XBLA titles should be a breeze to emulate. For shame MS for not letting us transfer our XBLA games, for shame.


here I've been calling the original xbox: Xbox 1. What kind of naming scheme is this?


----------



## blaisedinsd (May 22, 2013)

I was just thinking, this mandatory install account business is going to screw over the ability to rent games as well isn't it.  There will be no reason for a company like gamefly to support this console.


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

I can side the headlines now "microsoft puts the dyeing dog blockbuster down"


----------



## blaisedinsd (May 22, 2013)

Is it possible that this used game ban could be challenged and found to be illegal? First sale doctrine would be being violated I think. Could they could be forced to stop selling discs if they want to do this?

I did find a statement from gamefly on the internet saying they have nothing to say until Microsoft makes more details available....I guess they could work out some sort of deal or something.

I could also see people sharing an account to more easily share games.  Maybe you could have an account to share and install games on multiple consoles that other accounts could then access.  I would think this would have to be possible on at least a limited basis.  I doubt they would block some one with multiple consoles from being able to play their game on both of them.


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> Is it possible that this used game ban could be challenged and found to be illegal? First sale doctrine would be being violated I think. Could they could be forced to stop selling discs if they want to do this?
> 
> I did find a statement from gamefly on the internet saying they have nothing to say until Microsoft makes more details available....I guess they could work out some sort of deal or something.


 
But pc games can't be bought used either. If it even went to trial I could see microsoft claiming a double standard against them.

*Link*

Ouch I didn't even think of that. Yet another nail. How many is that now? I lost track!


----------



## Psyfira (May 22, 2013)

lexarvn said:


> Sorry microsoft, but I want a game console, not a TV tuner that happens to play CoD...


This. Though I suspect we've only seen half the presentation; with E3 in a few weeks they're probably saving the games for then, which makes me wonder why they didn't just save the hardware launch till then and do it all at once but maybe I just don't understand marketing.

Id've rather liked backwards compatibility though. I skipped buying a 360; I thought it was near the end of it's lifespan so decided to wait for its successor instead... aaaand that was 2 years ago. Damn did I misjudge that one. If I do get the new one I'd be waiting a lot longer for the library to build up a bit first than if the old library was available, but I suppose it's not a deal breaker. Though after a presentation about set-top boxes, Sports and Call of Duty (aka 3 things I don't care about), maybe I should go take a closer look at the PS4.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Psyfira said:


> Id've rather liked backwards compatibility though.


Then you'd have kids crying about how it's not powerful enough for their eye candy.  Sadly, they probably made the more financially smart decision.  Most people these days don't care about content, as long as they can give their eyes cavities.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> I was just thinking, this mandatory install account business is going to screw over the ability to rent games as well isn't it.  There will be no reason for a company like gamefly to support this console.



Rental companies are already covered by separate sections of IP law, it might still do an end run around the traditional rental companies though. There are also technological measures that could be taken to allow rentals; as it stands my utilities companies already provide me with a little device I can wander down to various shops and top up with funds much like I would have done for a phone card. Given games consoles are computing devices able to execute arbitrary code at some level and with external facing ports this seems like a non issue.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2013)

* Name is 'XBOX ONE'*
*- ALL IN ONE ENTERTAINMENT CENTRE* No thanks
*- Power on with voice command* Why?
*- Watch live TV with Voice command* I'd rather use my fingers
*- Instantly switch between games, watch TV, movies, music, web browsing with voice commands - very fast/instant* Welcome to Pointless.
- *Snap mode *Meh
- *Skype multi video calls* Has a PC.
- *3 Operating systems, Win8 Kernel* Again, has a PC
- *40 controller additions/redesigns - new dpad* New controller does look sexy
*- Rumble triggers* that's...kinda awesome actually.
- *Dynamic achievements* Interesting
*- kinect in the box* Get the fuck out
*- xbox video recorder for games* neat
*- xbox live "some cloudy stuff"* double neat
*-  EA have fifa, madden, NBA, UFC. EA sports ignite seems to be furthering their earlier stuff* sounds awful
*- EA -- daily stream of new content* no one cares EA
*- Forza 5 for xbox one launch, "more at E3"* Ew
*- Remedy games new IP -- "Quantum break"* Never heard of
*- MS studios -- 15 exclusive games in first year, 8 are new franchises.* Interesting, possibly. Who wants to wager it's 14/15 shooters.
*- Social imdb recommendations TV* God no.
- *Exclusive Halo TV series with Mr Spielberg (who needs a better scriptwriter) at the helm* If it's what I think it is this seemed interesting
*- NFL is back and fantasy football is still a thing* Who cares anymore
*- **New Call of duty -- DLC at least timed exclusive to the xbox* Above
*- New multiplayer maps with "events" -- not new but possibly quite interesting* Above x10
*- "save us master film director and teach us how to tell a story"* Wut
*- **Xbox one not necessarily online only* Strike better indicate it isn't...though if it has a built in wireless adapter like it's supposed to, not a huge deal to me personally. As retarded an idea as it is.


/ignores 24 pages of comments


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 22, 2013)

Great name they came up with.

2nd Xbox = Xbox 360
3rd Xbox = Xbox One

That's worse than the iPhone's system.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

The numbering system is a little bit tricky, but there's logic to this insanity.

The original XBox was... well, just an XBox - a DirectX Box. The XBox 360 was named 360 because the idea was that _"it revolves around you"_, the player. The XBox One is named One because it's supposed to encompass all entertainment-related devices into one as well as connect your smart devices together like a hub so that all your entertainment is available from one central device.

...of course the average consumers won't get that unless they're fed it directly via marketing, but hey.


----------



## weavile001 (May 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> Does anyone get the feeling games are not the main focus of this box?


It's star trek and NBA.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The numbering system is a little bit tricky, but there's logic to this insanity.
> 
> The original XBox was... well, just an XBox. The XBox 360 was named 360 because the idea was that _"it revolves around you"_, the player. The XBox One is named One because it's supposed to encompass all your entertainment-related devices into one.
> 
> ...of course the average consumers won't get that unless they're fed it directly via marketing, but hey.


They should have learned from Nintendo's mistake.  The name (combined with bad marketing) led many people (mainly those who didn't bother researching for themselves) that the Wii U is just a Wii with a few upgrades, such as the gamepad.  They've been trying to fix that for months.

This is even worse than the name "Wii U" (although it doesn't sound nearly as silly).  However, since the Xbox systems don't come along with a preconceived notion of being weak, I'm sure it won't have as big of an effect.  It will just take some getting used to.

I can tell you, I'm not going to start calling it "The One".  It sounds too much like The Matrix.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I can tell you, I'm not going to start calling it "The One". It sounds too much like The Matrix.


It is the Chosen system. All devices will become a part of The One. We will all be One. _;O;_

...but yeah, you're right with the Matrix part. ;P


----------



## chartube12 (May 22, 2013)

I'd be okay about the no used games, if all new games were 19.95-34.99. But I don't see that ever happening. As for the always online part?, Microsoft you're 10-15 years too early.

Pretty much sums up everybody's reactions to the Xbox One.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 22, 2013)

I've finally taken some time to think about this, and I guess here are my thoughts:

*TV, SPORTS, AND COD*
The three above things are not what I would ever buy a gaming console exclusively for. CoD can be fun, sure. TV can be entertaining, though I haven't actually watched much TV in the past three or four years that wasn't uploaded episodes from a website, or off a service such as Netflix. Sports, well, that's a mixed market. It's a touch unfortunate that Microsoft is trying to push the idea of sports entertainment in both television and games so hard. Sports are a popular topic, but they're a system seller for very few people. Regardless, none of those are system sellers, yet they were a ridiculously large focus for the entirety of the reveal.

The biggest problem is that this entertainment box has put gaming in the backseat to try to morph all the services we already have into one, likely rather expensive, large and ugly box. I don't even know who they're trying to compete with, and in what market anymore. It's simply sad that Microsoft has deviated so far, trying to make their "game console" into essentially another computer. Sorry, Microsoft, but I can already get a computer that offers a lot of what you're bringing to the table for relatively cheap.

*Online game activation, murder of the used games market, and entirely server dependent gaming*
WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU MICROSOFT? WHO SAID THESE WERE GOOD IDEAS? If I ever lose my internet connection, no new games. If my live runs out and I can't afford it for a month or two, no new games (consider birthday's, holidays, and other special events here for how one may get games). If I live somewhere where I can't do better than dial up, or where reasonable internet just isn't available at all, no games to begin with. How about them used games though? Gamestop can't even sell them, since the disc is literally just a disc until you activate it. I can't believe they haven't learned from the horrible backlash associated with terrible PC DRM the past few years. Consumers _hate_ DRM. An intense, fiery hatred is associated with it. Limiting what _I_ can do with _my_ purchase just isn't cool.

Now, the biggest problem is server dependence for acquiring games, as well as confirming games. I will acknowledge that I don't believe we've seen anything that has said that you can't play the game offline once you activate it online. What this does though is make it so future gamers will never touch an Xbox One for games. Ever. It won't even be possible for them to. Once the servers go, the Xbox One is totally dead. That is a very legitimate, long term concern. Some gamers have issues affording games actively and end up buying them slowly, sometimes purchasing them years and years down the line (see: people buying SNES games they've always wanted to own but couldn't afford 20 years ago, for example). Then, if Live is required to play a game at all times (which, I reiterate, I don't know if it is), the console is definitely dead for everyone as soon as the servers go. All in all, Microsoft is effectively shooting their own console right out of the gate, watching it bleed to death slowly, hoping to collect on the life insurance policy. It's sad.

*So what about the next gen?*
Currently, the Wii U seems to be the only console totally focused on gaming, with its core drawback being a very poor name that is still biting them in the ass. Once they recover, they'll be fine, but it's going to be probably another bumpy year until things totally fix themselves. The first party games will pick up the sales though, and as it becomes more clarified for the consumers, third party support will jump back on in droves. I don't know if the Wii U will be the winner of the next gen, but I can guarantee that it will do substantially better than the Xbox one.

The PS4, honestly, I've read nothing about yet except for the brief mentions in this thread. From what I hear, it's still basically a gaming machine with a relatively small focus on the social gaming aspect, especially when compared to the Xbox One. It suffers from the no backwards compatibility thing, which really, has been one of the coolest things about the PS1 and PS2, but if that keeps costs down out of the gate, then it's a very minor grievance overall. After all, a PS3 already isn't a very expensive system to buy brand new anymore.

I'd say that depending on how well the Wii U recovers, the next gen could go to either the PS4 or Wii U. At this point, the Xbox One is undeniably out of the running for anything but third place though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 22, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'd say that depending on how well the Wii U recovers, the next gen could go to either the PS4 or Wii U. At this point, the Xbox One is undeniably out of the running for anything but third place though.


Not necessarily. The Xbox One may be getting a lot of flack by core gamers on internet forums but the mass-market's reaction to the console still remains to be seen. The Xbox brand is still extremely popular and Microsoft certainly has the money to spend on a huge advertising campaign so you shouldn't count them out just yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 22, 2013)

soulx said:


> Not necessarily. The Xbox One may be getting a lot of flack by core gamers on internet forums but the mass-market's reaction to the console still remains to be seen. The Xbox brand is still extremely popular and Microsoft certainly has the money to spend on a huge advertising campaign so you shouldn't count them out just yet.


Fair enough. It'll be interesting to see what Microsoft does.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2013)

I thought the whole idea on game consoles being created was to you know, *play games* and only having multimedia options (including online features) as an afterthought. When a company releases a console that forces online activation, cloud storage and not the games, there's something terribly wrong. Using a remote server as storage is by no means infallible.


----------



## GBA rocks (May 23, 2013)

well said


----------



## KingVamp (May 23, 2013)

This had to be done.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (May 23, 2013)

so much people clapping....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2013)

I do find it funny in this day and age that people complain about consoles having _more_ features that aren't just games.

Like it doesn't exactly hamper your gaming experience, I understand that the conference wasn't super game focused but that's not to say it won't have as much of a game flow as consoles in the past. I think people just assume that a multifaceted console/conference = less focus on games while in truth it equals an equal focus on games but other focuses on everything else. Gaming is a larger industry now then when it was JUST games 30 years ago. That means that consoles can do more and have more resources at their disposal.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> This had to be done.


...If I were a Moderator, you would be warned for each and every one of those.

That means you would earn a Permaban by now. 

What is so great about this guy, I just don't get it, explain! 



Guild McCommunist said:


> I do find it funny in this day and age that people complain about consoles having _more_ features that aren't just games.
> 
> Like it doesn't exactly hamper your gaming experience, I understand that the conference wasn't super game focused but that's not to say it won't have as much of a game flow as consoles in the past. I think people just assume that a multifaceted console/conference = less focus on games while in truth it equals an equal focus on games but other focuses on everything else. Gaming is a larger industry now then when it was JUST games 30 years ago. That means that consoles can do more and have more resources at their disposal.


I think people are afraid that Microsoft might be losing focus on what's important about a gaming system. As far as the console is concerned, all the interesting bits were released via interviews _after_ the presentation rather than being its main treat.

Now, I dig Multimedia capabilities. I think it's great that I can connect one box to a TV and that box will do whatever I want it to do and more. This is an on-going trend that started with the first CD-Based systems - first it was music, then video, then networking and so on and I'm glad that consoles are becoming entertainment hubs rather than things I just play games on. If they're capable of doing _"more than just gaming"_ then they should go for it, I give them my blessing... but!

It's important not to lose focus of what a console is primarily. Secondly, it's important not to inconvenience your customer. Several innovations they introduce have fantastic potential for doing a lot of good... and an equally big potential for being terrible. Let me enumerate just a few:

Full Disc Installs. This is something I've always wanted my PS3 to do. I'll be frank - I'm lazy and if there's an option not to get off my seat to swap discs, I'm willing to take that option... unfortunately I'm not a big fan of Digital Distribution _(although lately I do get most of my games on PSN simply because I share them between two systems)_. The XBox One does exactly that - it installs the game on the drive and bam! You don't have to worry about wear and tear of the laser, you don't have to worry about the condition of the disc - you just play the game... but... You have to activate it. Why? Because if the disc is merely a tool to install software, there is a very real possibility that one disc would be used for multiple installs, and that's unacceptable from a business standpoint. Serials are required, and what better Serials than online ones? Unfortunately, that entails Online checks and that's considered DRM - something users fear and abhour. It's both a blessing and a curse, really.
Kinect 2.0. Isn't it cool how it's not at all like Kinect 1.0? You still play with the _(greatly enhanced)_ controller... but additionally the XBox One sees your body movement and listens to your voice. You can shield yourself with your arms, you can give voice commands to comerades in arms, be it player-controlled or AI-controlled, you can point at waypoints, you can swipe and snap on Metro App's to your games, you can do multiple things side-by-side, controlled both with the controller and with your hands... but that means the Kinect is a must - the system won't work without it. To me, it's a silly complaint - the Wii doesn't work properly without a Sensor Bar because it's an integral part of the system, and so is the Kinect 2.0, but it's not considered one yet. Many people think such functionality is useless or even impedes gameplay - it feels very much forced. Moreover, bundling the Kinect 2.0 to every system is going to ramp up the price big time - what could've been an affordable do-it-all system may and up being expensive for the sake of features many users will ignore.
...and that's just two points. The XBox One is very different from its predecessor and difference is what breeds anxiety, sometimes hostility.


----------



## Gahars (May 23, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> This had to be done.


 
King, you're a fine guy, I like you, but it needs to be said - you post the absolute worst videos.

Please, no more, I beg of you. I just want to get off this wild ride.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

I wanna see what a dev system looks like.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 23, 2013)

GBA rocks said:


> well said


 


KingVamp said:


> This had to be done.


Thanks for the videos, got a hell of a laugh.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 23, 2013)

Oh god these have already started and I'm laughing so hard


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 23, 2013)

no ones posted it yet so enjoy


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

Sony's reaction:


----------



## hhs (May 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I do find it funny in this day and age that people complain about consoles having _more_ features that aren't just games.
> 
> Like it doesn't exactly hamper your gaming experience, I understand that the conference wasn't super game focused but that's not to say it won't have as much of a game flow as consoles in the past. I think people just assume that a multifaceted console/conference = less focus on games while in truth it equals an equal focus on games but other focuses on everything else. Gaming is a larger industry now then when it was JUST games 30 years ago. That means that consoles can do more and have more resources at their disposal.


When I start putting ice cube trays, radar detection, a palm pilot from 2001 and a dog whistle in my toaster oven I'm going to be wasting more of my limited resources on the logistics of making all of them work and they're not really going to enhance my use of the thing as much as they are interfering with it's squandered potential.

Simple is sleek. If I wanted an all in one machine I'd use a computer. Game systems are supposed to be specialized.


----------



## rolandpibb (May 23, 2013)

hhs said:


> When I start putting ice cube trays, radar detection, a palm pilot from 2001 and a dog whistle in my toaster oven I'm going to be wasting more of my limited resources on the logistics of making all of them work and they're not really going to enhance my use of the thing as much as they are interfering with it's squandered potential.
> 
> Simple is sleek. If I wanted an all in one machine I'd use a computer. Game systems are supposed to be specialized.



Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2013)

hhs said:


> When I start putting ice cube trays, radar detection, a palm pilot from 2001 and a dog whistle in my toaster oven I'm going to be wasting more of my limited resources on the logistics of making all of them work and they're not really going to enhance my use of the thing as much as they are interfering with it's squandered potential.
> 
> Simple is sleek. If I wanted an all in one machine I'd use a computer. Game systems are supposed to be specialized.



Maybe but in a world where the PS2 was sold as also a DVD player, the PS3 was sold as also a blu ray player, Nintendo themselves made music playing addons for their handhelds, we usually tell people to hack your original xbox and stick a copy of XBMC on it (various wii ports of mplayer are also quite popular, there was moonshell on the DS and even hacked PSPs had some media functionality added), TVersity is a thing, losing streaming services and/or playback services if you do certain kinds of hacks is considered a notable loss, we spent time trying to get region restricted/partially paid media sources onto other boxes that should not have allowed it and the gap between media box and "something that someone which knows computers" will set up is still rather large it does seem rather logically dissonant to be running around decrying the media support for a new console. Hacking for XBMC and maybe some aspects of TVersity aside none of those would have come free to a company (though many do sit in working groups that control video patents and standards) either -- this would be why the Wii could have played DVDs but did not.


----------



## Tigran (May 23, 2013)

^^^^
No.. but in this case it's more like, "You can hack your Wii to play DVDs! But in doing so you'll lose the ability to play games!"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2013)

kirbymaster101 said:


> so much people clapping....


So _many_.

You count people; you do not measure them in litres.

Unless there's some sort of horrific accident.


----------



## SnAQ (May 23, 2013)

Hahahahaha 
!


----------



## KingVamp (May 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...If I were a Moderator, you would be warned for each and every one of those.
> 
> That means you would earn a Permaban by now.
> 
> What is so great about this guy, I just don't get it, explain!


Unjustified warns, no wonder you aren't a Mod. 

His rants are awesome, if you listen to them, especially when he is on point.




Gahars said:


> King, you're a fine guy, I like you, but it needs to be said - you post the absolute worst videos.
> 
> Please, no more, I beg of you. I just want to get off this wild ride.


It have pretty much been about the same guy.



Thomas83Lin said:


> Thanks for the videos, got a hell of a laugh.


Well, at least someone enjoyed it. 



To be fair to the Ouya and Xbox 1.

Ouya was meant to be a cheap alternative for indie games, not a console like the big 3.

Xbox 1 haven't even shown its games yet and things may change before e3 with all this online checks and
anti-use games stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Unjustified warns, no wonder you aren't a Mod.
> 
> His rants are awesome, if you listen to them, especially when he is on point.


He has one of the most annoying demeanors I've ever heard in my life - a warn for this would be entirely justified. Simply hearing him speak makes all the switchblades in my house open all by themselves - I'm not even kidding. He's a raging little kid who thinks he's cool because he's swearing and flinging his arms around - that disqualifies him as a conversation companion.

I'm not the first person who told you this and I'm certainly not the last. He's terrible.



JoostinOnline said:


> Sony's reaction:
> _*Ctrl+Alt+Del*_


Everybody else's reaction:






Mandatory XBox One miscarriage pic.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Mythrix (May 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Everybody else's reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ironically, Tim Buckley himself isn't all that pessimistic about the XBox One.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2013)

Mythrix said:


> Ironically, Tim Buckley himself isn't all that pessimistic about the XBox One.


No, no, no.

It's _ironic_ that the creator of the comic I edited is _optimistic_ about the XBox One and the edit is _pessymistic_. The fact that Tim Buckley is _optimistic_ about the XBox One is _tragic_ and he's just being a contrarian as per usual. _Slight_ difference, but it matters. 


...I jest, I jest.


----------



## chartube12 (May 24, 2013)

A day after the Xbox 1 reveal, comcast starts ads of a new video online video service (only available for fios internet/tv customers) and DVRs powered by their X1 OS and X1 architecture co-created with Microsoft. Now we know the real reason the new xbox is called the Xbox One.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> A day after the Xbox 1 reveal, comcast starts ads of a new video online video service (only available for fios internet/tv customers) and DVRs powered by their X1 OS and X1 architecture co-created with Microsoft. Now we know the real reason the new xbox is called the Xbox One.



That would also line up with the gameless/XBLA only rumours some time back. Subsidising your hardware/parts costs with cable boxes.... an interesting move and one I am curious about.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 25, 2013)

Well the tittle say it all.

Source​


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 25, 2013)

Microsoft "will disclose more information in the near future".

That's because this is a last ditch effort due to negative feedback and they don't have all the information themselves.


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2013)

Is this Microsoft's new tactic for testing new features/policies? Spread a rumor about them, and if the reaction is negative, make an official statement denying everything?


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> Is this Microsoft's new tactic for testing new features/policies? Spread a rumor about them, and if the reaction is negative, make an official statement denying everything?


My thoughts exactly.
Jeez M$ is going to rot this generation.


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2013)

Lucifer666 said:


> Jeez M$ is going to rot this generation.


It might fail as a console, but Microsoft could just repackage it as a Windows 8 HTPC and keep selling it.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 25, 2013)

Hey, we all love a good title!
Apparently it's the store that pays the fee now - Link
So the shop that purchases the game from you then has to activate it themselves before selling on... assuming this [unconfirmed] news is accurate.
This is good and bad news if true really: what it means is your 2nd hand purchase actually gives money to those who created it rather than just the store you purchased from (I've read peoples thoughts on this recently so not gonna add my own since it's been brought up), which the publishers (& MS) will love, but on the flipside will surely mean both lower returns when selling your games, and of course higher 2nd hand prices....


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> It might fail as a console, but Microsoft could just repackage it as a Windows 8 HTPC and keep selling it.



Wouldn't that mean MS is making their own non peripheral hardware in the straight up PC world? I can not imagine that going down overly well with a lot of their OEM partner types.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 25, 2013)

Your title is wrong.  According to your source, we still don't know.  Current evidence suggests that it will be up to the developers.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 25, 2013)

Why make it part of this thread?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 25, 2013)

mic has pretty much made a media PC


----------



## Mythrix (May 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Wouldn't that mean MS is making their own non peripheral hardware in the straight up PC world? I can not imagine that going down overly well with a lot of their OEM partner types.


They already did with the Microsoft Surface (and Pro)?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2013)

I thought that was Windows RT? Given about the only compelling reason to have a windows HTPC is that it can double down as a general computer I can see that being a slight problem.


----------



## Mythrix (May 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I thought that was Windows RT? Given about the only compelling reason to have a windows HTPC is that it can double down as a general computer I can see that being a slight problem.


Microsoft Surface uses Windows RT, Surface Pro however runs full Windows 8. I remember reading an article mentioning the OEM issue when the Surface Pro was announced, but I don't know if there were any actual "consequences" for MS in the end. *shrugs*


----------



## chartube12 (May 26, 2013)

I'm just gonna leave this other xbox one info here and walk away: LINK!


----------



## Hop2089 (May 27, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this other xbox one info here and walk away: LINK!


 
It doesn't say it can't be bashed, so it's not a big concern.

Oh what a BS explanation for region lock

http://www.gamespot.com//news/xbox-one-will-be-region-locked-report-6408917?

This POS is also Region Locked, so not only it has draconian rules, spying 1984 style and unnecessary features that aren't gaming related, it's a closed off system on top of it.


----------



## tronic307 (May 27, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Graphics of the Xbox One looks amazing, it makes both the Wii U and the PS4 seem like last-gen


 
I hope you meant PS3, because the Xbone hardware has basically the same architecture as PS4, only with slower memory and a 33% less powerful GPU.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 27, 2013)

tronic307 said:


> I hope you meant PS3, because the Xbone hardware has basically the same architecture as PS4, only with slower memory and a 33% less powerful GPU.


I didn't know about that the time I wrote this. But the few Xbox One demos looked way more amazing than the PS4 demos in my honest opinion


----------



## kumpandjill (May 28, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I didn't know about that the time I wrote this. But the few Xbox One demos looked way more amazing than the PS4 demos in my honest opinion


 
Just demos.. remember what we saw before this gen arrived?


----------



## chartube12 (May 30, 2013)

What Microsoft says isn't backwards with other claims by Microsoft.


----------



## papermanzero (Jun 1, 2013)

A petition for backward compatibility:

https://www.change.org/petitions/microsoft-backward-compatibility-xbox-360-games-for-xbox-one


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 1, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> What Microsoft says isn't backwards with other claims by Microsoft.


 
Backwards compatibility isn't something you can just add.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 1, 2013)

papermanzero said:


> A petition for backward compatibility:
> 
> https://www.change.org/petitions/microsoft-backward-compatibility-xbox-360-games-for-xbox-one


 
I doubt Microsoft will care honestly.


----------



## papermanzero (Jun 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Backwards compatibility isn't something you can just add.


 
You can (via hardware add on). ^^
Btw I found the petition via google.

Microsoft cares as long as the people are complaining.
Windows Blue is one example. The Start Button and the Desktop are going to return due to the complains.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 1, 2013)

papermanzero said:


> A petition for backward compatibility:
> 
> https://www.change.org/petitions/microsoft-backward-compatibility-xbox-360-games-for-xbox-one


 

Backwards compatibility isn't cut because companies think people don't care. It's cut because the cost of adding it in far outweighs the benefits of the feature. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses to keep your prices reasonable.

Then again, they are shipping a Kinect 2.0 with every system; that must add a decent amount to the production costs. I'd much rather the Kinect integration be cut entirely for backwards compatibility, but seeing how Microsoft is building the entire system around the Kinect now, it'll take much more than just some internet petition to get them to change their entire design philosophy.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Backwards compatibility isn't something you can just add.


 

Did you even read the article I linked to? Or did you quote the wrong person. The link I provided has nothing to do with backwards compatibility.


----------



## papermanzero (Jun 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Backwards compatibility isn't cut because companies think people don't care. It's cut because the cost of adding it in far outweighs the benefits of the feature. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses to keep your prices reasonable.
> 
> Then again, they are shipping a Kinect 2.0 with every system; that must add a decent amount to the production costs. I'd much rather the Kinect integration be cut entirely for backwards compatibility, but seeing how Microsoft is building the entire system around the Kinect now, it'll take much more than just some internet petition to get them to change their entire design philosophy.


 
It's not about the "HOW" it's only about MS should offer the possibility.
Microsoft could offer a simple device to attach to the ONE which you have to buy separately.

And btw, the philosophy of MS is: To have ONE box for everything.


----------



## Mythrix (Jun 2, 2013)

papermanzero said:


> Microsoft could offer a simple device to attach to the ONE which you have to buy separately.


 

Microsoft *is* offering a device you can buy in order to play your XBox 360 games.

It's called an XBox 360.


----------

